# Software Build v10.2 2020.48 (latest 2020.48.37.5)



## GDN

*Resources for Software Information:*

TeslaFi: Firmware Tracker
Teslapedia: Software Updates
NotATeslaApp: Software Updates
*Specific Software Versions:*

2020.48.5 94f659f7cfc1 (2020-11-30)
2020.48.10 f8900cddd03a (2020-12-05)
2020.48.10.1 (2020-12-12) (FSD Beta)
2020.48.12 5032a4ba698f (2020-12-14)
2020.48.11 115480c48 (2020-12-14)
2020.48.12.1 3095698c8a55 (2020-12-17)
2020.48.12.15 (2020-12-24) (FSD Beta)
2020.48.25 6b2774111035 (2020-12-24) (🔥🎅🔥)
2020.48.26 e3178ea250ba (2020-12-25) (🔥🎅🔥, take 2)
2020.48.26.1 (2020-12-29) (FSD Beta)
2020.48.30 040912887bad (2020-12-30)
2020.48.30.1 45a120c7a1f5 (2021-01-04)
2020.48.30.2 3d5f7b1f66ec (2021-01-06)
2020.48.35 3c625931b3ab (2021-01-13)
2020.48.35.1 (2021-01-17) (FSD Beta)
2020.48.35.5 842a95863251 (2021-01-20)
2020.48.35.7 (2021-01-26) (FSD Beta)
2020.48.35.8 3f43b93a53e8 (2021-02-03)
2020.48.37 8e5b104f3153 (2021-02-04)
2020.48.35.9 2e4c861dd41e (2021-02-06)
2020.48.35.10 46e4ae6c9cf8 (2021-02-14)
2020.48.37.1 332984f3b038 (2021-02-15)
2020.48.37.5 e2a6a27769f9 (2022-04-03)
*Previous Software Thread:*

Software Build v10.2 2020.44
*Release Notes:*
*Autosteer Stop Sign and Stop Light Warning* (Canada, hw2.5 & earlier)​Your car may warn you in some cases if it detects that you are about to run a stop sign or stop light while Autosteer is in use. This is not a substitute for an attentive driver and will not stop the car.​
*Text Messaging Improvements*​Consecutive messages from the same sender will now be displayed and dictated together for an improved viewing and listening experience. To view conversations, open the Application Launcher and tap Call > Messages.​(3 & Y): You can also now double press the right scroll wheel button to easily dismiss an incoming text message, or re-record an outgoing text message.​As usual, to enable text messaging, tap the Bluetooth icon on the top of the display, and enable "Sync Messages".​Note: Due to the limitations of Bluetooth support from your device, you will not be able to send group messages.​​*Unlatching Charge Cable* (S & X)​You can now press the small black button to the left of the charge port inlet to unlatch the charge cable when your car is unlocked. This may be particularly useful when charging with charge cables that do not have a release button on the connector handle.​Note: You still have the ability to unlatch a charge cable by using other methods, such as from the vehicle touchscreen, the Mobile App, the connector handle button, or by pressing and holding the rear trunk button on the key fob.​​*TRAX v0.2*​TRAX is now redesigned to help you create audio masterpieces with just a few taps. Quickly preview and mix sounds with a new drum machine and instrument selector, or use new tools and volume controls to reorder, loop and mix tracks. To access, open the Application Launcher and tap Toybox > TRAX > Let's JAM.​​*Sentry Mode Improvements*​Sentry Mode footage of the last panic event will now be saved to onboard memory. To view or save this clip, plug in a USB device, launch the Dashcam Viewer, and tap the save icon on the bottom right corner of the screen.​
*Navigation Improvements* (China)​(S & X): To improve navigation guidance through complicated highway junctions and city intersections, an image of the intersection with the highlighted lane guidance will now be displayed in the instrument cluster.​(3 & Y): To improve navigation guidance through complicated highway junctions and city intersections, an image of the intersection with the highlighted lane guidance will now be displayed in the turn-by-turn instructions on the touchscreen.​Note: Before this feature can be enabled, the latest version of Navigation maps must be downloaded via WiFi.​​*Dynamic Brake Lights* (China, 3 & Y)​If you are driving over 50 km/h (31 mph) and brake forcefully, the brake lights will now flash quickly to warn other drivers that your car is rapidly slowing down. If your car stops completely, the hazard warning lights will flash until you press the accelerator or manually press the hazard warning lights button to turn them off.​​*QQ Music Improvements* (China)​We have added the support for shuffling tracks in a playlist.​
_This release contains minor improvements and bug fixes._​​*Release Notes 2020.48.12.1:*
*Range Display* (2021 Model 3, Standard Range and Long Range Dual Motor)​Your car will now display a slightly higher range to more accurately reflect the capacity of the battery.​​*Release Notes 2020.48.25:*
*Release Notes Improvements*​Release notes now include improved browsing and access. To view current and previous release notes, tap Controls > Software > Release Notes.​​*The Battle of Polytopia*​The award winning turn based strategy game with low poly graphics. Lead your civilization to victory by expanding your empire and researching new technologies. To see how you compare with other Tesla owners, create a Tesla Arcade gamer name that will appear on the Battle of Polytopia Leaderboards.​​*Cat Quest*​Leap into a grand adventure of dragons, magic and cats in purr-suit of the evil Drakoth and your catnapped sister. Explore Felingard's huge overworld map, risk life and limb delving into dungeons for epic loot, and lend a paw to a furry cast of characters in a flurry of side quests. Game controller required.​​*Solitaire*​A classic game of Solitaire, also known as Klondike. Move cards by dragging them to their destination. You can play an easier Draw 1 game, or try your luck with Draw 3 and Vegas play modes. Personalize your game by customizing the backdrop and card backs.​​*Boombox * (note: This requires the Pedestrian Warning Speaker.)​Turn your car into a boombox an entertain a crowd with your media player when parked. You can also customize the sound your car makes when your press the horn, drive the car or when your car is moving with Summon. Select an option from the dropown menu or insert your own USB drvice and save up to five custom sounsds.​​*Driving Visualization Improvements*​The driving visualization has been refreshed and now offers a larger visualization to allow drivers to view more details of the road surroundings. The next turn will now appear above the visualization if the navigation turn list is covered by another app.​​Additionally, select items have slightly moved but will continue to look an behave the same. Some notable differences include the following:​
Quick access to the backup camera and wipers has move to the bottom bar.
Indicator lights have been moved to the side of the touchscreen.
Autopilot set speed, Autopilot availability, and detected speed limit are now displayed next to the driving speed.
*Scheduled Departure Improvements*​Scheduled Departure can now precondition your battery and cabin even when your car is unplugged. To account for different utility rate plans, you can now set the time when your off-peak rates end to save on charging costs. To access, tap SCHEDULE from the climate control or charging panel when parked.​​*Emissions Testing Mode Improvements* (note: This requires the Pedestrian Warning Speaker.)​Emissions Testing Mode can now be used outside the car. To setup, select your desired sound and place the cushion on the external speaker. When ready, play selected sound by pressing the left scroll wheel button or using the turn signal. To access, tap the Application Launcher > Toybox > Emissions Testing Mode.​​*Supercharger Display Improvements*​Supercharger pins on your touchscreen will now display the number of available stalls at charging sites. Quickly search for nearby amenities by tapping an amenity icon on the Supercharger popup display.​​*Vehicle Information Improvements*​The Tesla "T" has been removed from the top status bar. Tap Controls > Software for the same information.​


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

im currently downloading 20202.48.5


----------



## Milo

Is this message typical? I'm not usually in the car during upgrades. 

Also, this is the first time I'm in the very first wave of installs ever. Cool.


----------



## iChris93

Milo said:


> Is this message typical? I'm not usually in the car during upgrades.
> 
> Also, this is the first time I'm in the very first wave of installs ever. Cool.


Yes, completely normal.


----------



## Daryl

I've been stuck at "Installing 60%" for quite a while now.
NM, just jumped to 80%.


----------



## littlD

littlD said:


> Middy is downloading 2020.48.5 right now, release notes as soon as displayed.
> @garsh or other admins, time to start another thread!


2020.48.5 Release Notes


----------



## GDN

Daryl said:


> I've been stuck at "Installing 60%" for quite a while now.


I haven't installed this one, but some releases do that, I wouldn't touch it, just give it time even another 30 minutes or so. This could be normal and a good warning for those of us to get it later. Just don't interrupt it, you could end up with big issues.


----------



## Jason Krellner

Just finished installing to Ghost (Model 3). Text messaging improvements, Trax v0.2 and Sentry Mode improvements. Nothing too exciting here!


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

GDN said:


> I haven't installed this one, but some releases do that, I wouldn't touch it, just give it time even another 30 minutes or so. This could be normal and a good warning for those of us to get it later. Just don't interrupt it, you could end up with big issues.


mine was stuck at 60% for quite a while. It also made a strange noise just before rebooting. not sure if it was mechanical noise or electronic noise.


----------



## garsh

Can anyone give us a screenshot to show that this is still considered a v10.2 build?


----------



## garsh

Complete release notes added to OP.
Many changes in this release are China-specific.



GDN said:


> *Release Notes:*
> *Autosteer Stop Sign and Stop Light Warning* (Canada, hw2.5 & earlier)​Your car may warn you in some cases if it detects that you are about to run a stop sign or stop light while Autosteer is in use. This is not a substitute for an attentive driver and will not stop the car.​
> *Text Messaging Improvements*​Consecutive messages from the same sender will now be displayed and dictated together for an improved viewing and listening experience. To view conversations, open the Application Launcher and tap Call > Messages.​(3 & Y): You can also now double press the right scroll wheel button to easily dismiss an incoming text message, or re-record an outgoing text message.​As usual, to enable text messaging, tap the Bluetooth icon on the top of the display, and enable "Sync Messages".​Note: Due to the limitations of Bluetooth support from your device, you will not be able to send group messages.​​*Unlatching Charge Cable* (S & X)​You can now press the small black button to the left of the charge port inlet to unlatch the charge cable when your car is unlocked. This may be particularly useful when charging with charge cables that do not have a release button on the connector handle.​Note: You still have the ability to unlatch a charge cable by using other methods, such as from the vehicle touchscreen, the Mobile App, the connector handle button, or by pressing and holding the rear trunk button on the key fob.​​*TRAX v0.2*​TRAX is now redesigned to help you create audio masterpieces with just a few taps. Quickly preview and mix sounds with a new drum machine and instrument selector, or use new tools and volume controls to reorder, loop and mix tracks. To access, open the Application Launcher and tap Toybox > TRAX > Let's JAM.​​*Sentry Mode Improvements*​Sentry Mode footage of the last panic event will now be saved to onboard memory. To view or save this clip, plug in a USB device, launch the Dashcam Viewer, and tap the save icon on the bottom right corner of the screen.​
> *Navigation Improvements* (China)​(S & X): To improve navigation guidance through complicated highway junctions and city intersections, an image of the intersection with the highlighted lane guidance will now be displayed in the instrument cluster.​(3 & Y): To improve navigation guidance through complicated highway junctions and city intersections, an image of the intersection with the highlighted lane guidance will now be displayed in the turn-by-turn instructions on the touchscreen.​Note: Before this feature can be enabled, the latest version of Navigation maps must be downloaded via WiFi.​​*Dynamic Brake Lights* (China, 3 & Y)​If you are driving over 50 km/h (31 mph) and brake forcefully, the brake lights will now flash quickly to warn other drivers that your car is rapidly slowing down. If your car stops completely, the hazard warning lights will flash until you press the accelerator or manually press the hazard warning lights button to turn them off.​​*QQ Music Improvements* (China)​We have added the support for shuffling tracks in a playlist.​
> _This release contains minor improvements and bug fixes._​


----------



## Mesprit87

Strangely this version was offered to me last week, the download stopped at 8% and then ...gone .
I should have taken pictures


----------



## ibgeek

Looks like this version is on the move again. Was expecting a revision before wide release.


----------



## GDN

ibgeek said:


> Looks like this version is on the move again. Was expecting a revision before wide release.


On the move where? version 48.5 - stats from Teslafi - (at one time roughly a 1% sampling of cars) only has 447 installs with 70 pending, 3.5% of the registered cars. However version 44.25 has 7,069 has had 856 installs just today with 912 more pending, 55.2% of the fleet.


----------



## ibgeek

GDN said:


> On the move where? version 48.5 - stats from Teslafi - (at one time roughly a 1% sampling of cars) only has 447 installs with 70 pending, 3.5% of the registered cars. However version 44.25 has 7,069 has had 856 installs just today with 912 more pending, 55.2% of the fleet.


Was based on this article: What's in Tesla's software update 2020.48.5 (tesletter.com) That and when I checked Teslafi at the time of my posting, I saw 60 updates come in rapid fire. Seems to have slowed down shortly afterwards.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

One thing makes me wonder why I was one of the ones to get this update early. 
I have an intersection where 90+% of the time heading home the car jerks to the right as it passes over the dotted lines from the two-lane left turn lines. I often tell my M3 to report a bug. 
For the record, 2020.48.5 doesn't seem to make it better. But if this was something Tesla was trying to run to ground, it would make sense to me, to make sure tweaks that were supposed to address it might be included. But that could also just be shadow mode, so...

so does anyone else experience these random attempts to lane change at intersections?


----------



## garsh

PalmtreesCalling said:


> 2020.48.5 doesn't seem to make it better.


Please try to only discuss this particular software build within this thread.

For other FSD/Autopilot discussions, feel free to start a new thread with your question, or reply to one of the other existing threads on the topic.


----------



## littlD

2020.48.10 on its way


----------



## littlD

Same release notes as 2020.48.10 as confirmed by GreenTheOnly


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335295045294022657


----------



## ibgeek

OK this is more in line with what I was expecting.


----------



## Long Ranger

garsh said:


> Can anyone give us a screenshot to show that this is still considered a v10.2 build?


Not sure if you ever got confirmation of this. Yes, still v10.2.


----------



## garsh

Tesla brings back Christmas Easter Egg ahead of holiday software update


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/k7s4wy


----------



## NR4P

Lost all my audio sounds after the 2020.48.10 update. No radio, streaming sounds, no turn signals, no warning of nearby objects.
Reset did not fix it.

A 2 minute Power Off and back On finally corrected it.


----------



## slotti

NR4P said:


> Lost all my audio sounds after the 2020.48.10 update. No radio, streaming sounds, no turn signals, no warning of nearby objects.
> Reset did not fix it.
> 
> A 2 minute Power Off and back On finally corrected it.


I had this since 48.5 came along.....glad to hear that 48.10 did not fix hit (sarcasm).


----------



## iChris93

garsh said:


> Tesla brings back Christmas Easter Egg ahead of holiday software update
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/k7s4wy


I don't know what this is about. As far as I know, it never left and it is present in my 44 build.


----------



## Bigriver

No one is chatting about the messaging improvements. When I first read through the release notes, I didn’t see any big change. But then there is this: “To view conversations, open the Application Launcher and tap Call > Messages.” So not just able to briefly see the text as it comes in, but can see the entire conversation in a smartphone bubble format. And all conversations since entering the car are easy to switch between on the touchscreen. It is very, very nice, with my only immediate complaint being that it is 3 taps to get to this very useful feature. I would put it on the main set of icons at the bottom if I could.

Also, though, was unable to initiate a message with a voice command on my model X on 48.10. Reboot did not fix it. Could initiate a message via the handy viewer I mentioned above, and can verbally respond to an incoming message. But if I initiate “send a message to John,” I see a correct transcription of what I said, then it disappears and nothing happens. This is not a problem on my model 3, also on 48.10.


----------



## Chris350

Looks like this rollout has slowed today...

Bummer


----------



## ltphoto

Anyone else had a problem with the Jeda hub on this release? Suddenly giving a USB device error after a couple of minutes. Unplug the hub and plug in again and it works, for a couple of minutes.


----------



## sduck

Just got 48.10, and very disappointed to report that album art in USB audio is still not working. This is the fourth update that they haven't fixed it. C'mon tesla, step up your game, get on it, it "should" be an easy fix.


----------



## skygraff

sduck said:


> Just got 48.10, and very disappointed to report that album art in USB audio is still not working. This is the fourth update that they haven't fixed it. C'mon tesla, step up your game, get on it, it "should" be an easy fix.


And, unsurprisingly, still no joy with the voice commands for tuning radio and TuneIn stations. If they're so intent on having me look at the screen to manage media, the least they could do is give us that album art to attract our eyes.


----------



## FRC

sduck said:


> Just got 48.10, and very disappointed to report that album art in USB audio is still not working. This is the fourth update that they haven't fixed it. C'mon tesla, step up your game, get on it, it "should" be an easy fix.


I really don't get it. You have made it clear that album art is very important to you. But is there some reason that I can't see that it should be important to Tesla? Don't they have more important issues to address right now?


----------



## sduck

FRC said:


> I really don't get it. You have made it clear that album art is very important to you. But is there some reason that I can't see that it should be important to Tesla? Don't they have more important issues to address right now?


How rude. Of course people have different priorities.


----------



## Garlan Garner

littlD said:


> Same release notes as 2020.48.10 as confirmed by GreenTheOnly
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335295045294022657


Tesla is selling more and more cars!!!!!! Horayyyyy!!!

Wait a min.... Is that really good news?

Does that mean that software updates are going to take longer to get out to the fleet?

My answer.....ABSOLUTELY!!!!!.

I used to get software updates with the first wave of folks on Teslafi. Now...I'm consistently about 5 days to a week out from the first wave. I was originally part of the EAP ( early access program ), however now I'm part of the new LAP ( late access program ). Today is officially the 3rd day...soo.... hopefully I'll get it next week some time.

Because I was an early purchaser.....I was promised to be a part of the EAP. - well that hasn't happened. I was also promised a model of my Model 3 when I picked it up - well that didn't happen either.

Oh well...let me give you a report from the back of the line..... I'll probably get the Christmas update next year.


----------



## FRC

Yes we do. Best of luck in your pursuit of album art. 


sduck said:


> How rude. Of course people have different priorities.


I have difficulty understanding why my response is rude when as you correctly state that my[and Tesla's] priorities are different than yours. How rude indeed!


----------



## FRC

Has Tesla in some way fallen short of their responsibilities to you by failing to provide adequate album art?


----------



## Bigriver

Garlan Garner said:


> I was originally part of the EAP ( early access program ),





Garlan Garner said:


> Because I was an early purchaser.....I was promised to be a part of the EAP. - well that hasn't happened.


I'm having trouble reconciling these 2 statements. Typo somewhere?


----------



## garsh

FRC said:


> I really don't get it. You have made it clear that album art is very important to you. But is there some reason that I can't see that it should be important to Tesla? Don't they have more important issues to address right now?


Tesla employs many software engineers. They are not interchangeable. The guy who works on USB music album art isn't qualified to fix Autopilot lane-handling issues. Tesla will work on several issues - both major and minor - simultaneously. There's no reason they can't fix something as simple as displaying album art, other than not being aware of it, or Bob the USB music guy himself has higher-priority USB music issues to deal with.

Please keep the discussion friendly. If someone wants to point out that their minor pet-peeve issue is or isn't fixed in a new release, just let the comment be and move on. You can always ignore individual members' posts if you don't wish to be bothered by them.


----------



## FRC

garsh said:


> Tesla employs many software engineers. They are not interchangeable. The guy who works on USB music album art isn't qualified to fix Autopilot lane-handling issues. Tesla will work on several issues - both major and minor - simultaneously. There's no reason they can't fix something as simple as displaying album art when available, other than not being aware of it, or Bob the USB music guy himself has higher-priority USB music issues to deal with.
> 
> Please keep the discussion friendly. If someone wants to point out that their minor pet-peeve issue is or isn't fixed in a new release, just let the comment be and move on. You can always ignore individual members' posts if you don't wish to be bothered by them.


My bad, and my apologies to all.


----------



## brur

.10 seems to have texting and radio on at the same time. A new feature as far as I can tell.


----------



## sduck

I apologize for being a broken record about this trivial album art issue. Yes, it's really a minor problem, given that the system still works 100% otherwise. And it's just some eye candy, totally unnecessary, right? But I'm a music head - have been a successful professional musician for over 50 years, so I really like having at least the USB option for playing my own music instead of relying on spotify or whatever. I'm well aware that for most people, just streaming from their phone or the streaming options built in are adequate - but I'm one of those weirdos who want more control, and better quality. During the development of the model 3 I got dumped on big time when I suggested numerous times that they include an aux jack or similar - yes, according to my research quite a few people wanted this, but at the same time quite a few people were extremely rude expressing their disdain for such antiquated choices. We didn't get our aux jack, but at least we got minimal usb audio capabilities. 

Should I not post about this here in the future? The big problem with tesla right now is there's no official way to report small bugs like this, that actually go to the people who can fix them. And their in-house testing is inadequate. I can use the voice command bug report - but my understanding is that these don't go anywhere until service pulls the logs for a related problem. The chat system - takes too long to get through, and then also doesn't get to the right person. Tweeting Elon? That's a joke son. All that's really available is posting about it over and over in all the available forums and social media, with the desperate hope that someone with the right connection sees it. As there are at least 2 people who read these forums who seem to have inner connections, I think it's worth posting here about. Please, if it seems trivial or stupid to any of you, just scroll on by, it's none of your concern.


----------



## ibgeek

@sduck The second one has to worry about what they post in this forum, it becomes far less valuable. While not all of us share the same priorities, that does not invalidate yours. 
Long story short, says what you feel. As long as you are not being offensive or breaking any site policies I say you do you. If one of us disagrees, well acknowledge our comment if you feel it will be of value and then move on.


----------



## M3OC Rules

The Silicon Valley "Move fast and break things" is the enemy of a premium experience sometimes. I can't believe they are updating firmware on a 2 week pace. Part of me loves it but sometimes you just want stuff to work.


----------



## ibgeek

M3OC Rules said:


> The Silicon Valley "Move fast and break things" is the enemy of a premium experience sometimes. I can't believe they are updating firmware on a 2 week pace. Part of me loves it but sometimes you just want stuff to work.


I understand that for sure. As an IT Geek, I would love to see updates daily if possible, but there are times when you would like to flip a switch and not be a beta tester.

I've been watching Software venders like Microsoft switch to a retail beta model for years now. Tesla takes it to a whole new level. 
We are currently in a phase of innovation, filled with exponential growth curves. I think involving the public, like trends are showing, is the only way innovation like this can happen. 
It will likely last a decade or two before settling in again like we did in the 90's.


----------



## iChris93

sduck said:


> I apologize for being a broken record about this trivial album art issue. Yes, it's really a minor problem, given that the system still works 100% otherwise. And it's just some eye candy, totally unnecessary, right? But I'm a music head - have been a successful professional musician for over 50 years, so I really like having at least the USB option for playing my own music instead of relying on spotify or whatever. I'm well aware that for most people, just streaming from their phone or the streaming options built in are adequate - but I'm one of those weirdos who want more control, and better quality. During the development of the model 3 I got dumped on big time when I suggested numerous times that they include an aux jack or similar - yes, according to my research quite a few people wanted this, but at the same time quite a few people were extremely rude expressing their disdain for such antiquated choices. We didn't get our aux jack, but at least we got minimal usb audio capabilities.
> 
> Should I not post about this here in the future? The big problem with tesla right now is there's no official way to report small bugs like this, that actually go to the people who can fix them. And their in-house testing is inadequate. I can use the voice command bug report - but my understanding is that these don't go anywhere until service pulls the logs for a related problem. The chat system - takes too long to get through, and then also doesn't get to the right person. Tweeting Elon? That's a joke son. All that's really available is posting about it over and over in all the available forums and social media, with the desperate hope that someone with the right connection sees it. As there are at least 2 people who read these forums who seem to have inner connections, I think it's worth posting here about. Please, if it seems trivial or stupid to any of you, just scroll on by, it's none of your concern.


I'm happy to have people tracking little things like this. I've never used usb for music on my 3 but it should absolutely work.


----------



## Garlan Garner

Bigriver said:


> I'm having trouble reconciling these 2 statements. Typo somewhere?


No. No typo.

I am a part of the EAP. I was promised to be a part of the EAP. However I'm not getting anything EAP. EAP hasn't happened yet. - In other words....I'm not getting anything Early. I'm getting updates late or not at all.

For example: NO 2020.48.10 for me yet. Going on 5th day of release tomorrow.

Does that help? @iChris93 @FRC @Bigriver


----------



## NR4P

M3OC Rules said:


> The Silicon Valley "Move fast and break things" is the enemy of a premium experience sometimes. I can't believe they are updating firmware on a 2 week pace. Part of me loves it but sometimes you just want stuff to work.


2 week cycles are part of the Agile Software Development process. The Agile process was designed for rapid deployment. Make a MVP (minimal viable product) and then iterate frequently to update it. We are living it as does most s/w companies. Look at all the apps on your cell phone updating rapidly.


----------



## skygraff

On the subject of 48.10, has anybody else received a "USB Device Malfunction" error?

I have the Jeda hub (version 2, I think) and Samsung SSD which I actually disconnected before doing the standard reboot after installing this firmware. While driving, today, I got that error message but the dashcam worked throughout my drive; got frustrated since the error would pop up and persist, even after being minimized, anytime NoA would suggest a lane change. I tried a rolling reboot but that didn't fix it. When I got to my destination, I tried disconnecting the drive again and doing another reboot but it came back shortly after. As I was leaving the car, I took my phone off the Tesla supplied lightning wire and the error went away.

I pulled the phone wire and reinstalled it. Later, on the way home, there were no errors that I remember however, after letting the car sit for a couple hours, I had the same error as soon as I got back in for an errand. Pulling the drive and/or phone wire didn't do anything so I pulled the hub and it went away.

I plugged the drive and phone directly into the car's USB ports and ran my errand with no issues. Before leaving my errand, I plugged the hub back in and put everything back as usual. While it was a short drive, everything was back to normal. I will see what happens over the next few days (not much driving planned) but I'm leaning toward either an issue with 48.10 or the hub (guessing the former since Jeda's hub is pretty solid and static).

Anybody else have a similar setup with or without this error message?


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

Just installed 48.10; I haven't gone inside to check if my USB is still working.


----------



## sduck

I had a similar brief USB glitch when I installed 48.10 - got the dreaded loading error for my usb music drive. Puiled it out, replugged it, all is fine, and has stayed that way (well, far 2 days anyway). I've had this kind of thing happen once or twice before, both times easily fixed with pulling and replugging the device.


----------



## skygraff

At least one person has confirmed that this is an issue with the Jeda Hub and 2020.48 and Jeda's aware but no answer yet. I contacted them as well and hope that they'll have some info by next week. Would be great if they could report it to Tesla since they might have a better avenue than the bunch of us.

In the meantime, since it recurred this afternoon and seems to be associated with Jeda's electronics which allow data through all the ports, I've removed the Hub until the next firmware update. Not a big deal for me since I'm currently using only the SSD and my phone cable; just lose the hidden compartment for the SSD but have a package of wipes blocking it from obvious view.


----------



## littlD

NR4P said:


> 2 week cycles are part of the Agile Software Development process. The Agile process was designed for rapid deployment. Make a MVP (minimal viable product) and then iterate frequently to update it. We are living it as does most s/w companies. Look at all the apps on your cell phone updating rapidly.


And Tesla doesn't just do Agile, they ARE Agile. (I'm an Agile Coach for a Fortune 200 company)


----------



## Blue Meanie

sduck said:


> Just got 48.10, and very disappointed to report that album art in USB audio is still not working. This is the fourth update that they haven't fixed it. C'mon tesla, step up your game, get on it, it "should" be an easy fix.


USB audio really went south for me: not only album art missing, but "Favorites" no longer save and neither does "Recents". I'm not sure the latter two items are related to this release but they started occurring following the release.

USB audio really needs a true GUI instead of some simple file folder representation.


----------



## M3OC Rules

sduck said:


> I had a similar brief USB glitch when I installed 48.10 - got the dreaded loading error for my usb music drive. Puiled it out, replugged it, all is fine, and has stayed that way (well, far 2 days anyway). I've had this kind of thing happen once or twice before, both times easily fixed with pulling and replugging the device.


 I haven't noticed any issues. I have an older version of the Jeda hub with an SSD drive with music on a partition. I guess I haven't tried to play music yet. Is that when you get the error?


----------



## garsh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337858136674238464


----------



## Ksb466

My Samsung 64mb usb not working consistently now fwiw.


----------



## Bigriver

garsh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337858136674238464


So what is the significance, if any, of the next FSD Beta release being in the 48.10.* series? Would this mean this might be the release going beyond the initial "safe-driver" testers? How do we know it is still a beta release?


----------



## slacker775

Hopefully that means it might be going wider but more likely they’ve just rebased it to the 48.10 code for the other stuff that’s been added.


----------



## sduck

M3OC Rules said:


> I haven't noticed any issues. I have an older version of the Jeda hub with an SSD drive with music on a partition. I guess I haven't tried to play music yet. Is that when you get the error?


Yes. I'm pretty much playing music from usb almost all the time.


----------



## skygraff

M3OC Rules said:


> I haven't noticed any issues. I have an older version of the Jeda hub with an SSD drive with music on a partition. I guess I haven't tried to play music yet. Is that when you get the error?


For me, the error just happens whenever I enter the car and/or drive. It occasionally goes away but comes back as long as the Hub is connected.


----------



## garsh

Bigriver said:


> So what is the significance, if any, of the next FSD Beta release being in the 48.10.* series?


I wouldn't read anything into it. This is just normal branching software development. You have a main development line in which all features are merged. You take snapshots now and then to create versions for release.












> Would this mean this might be the release going beyond the initial "safe-driver" testers?


No, that would just be coincidence if it happens. Shouldn't have anything to do with the version number of the software.



> How do we know it is still a beta release?


I just went on twitter and noticed all the FSD beta testers posting about it.


----------



## bwilson4web

I was surprised that I didn't have to turn off 'Sentry' for this update on the driveway. However, I have 'Sentry off at home' set. Regardless, it meant I didn't have to run out to the car on a cold and drizzly day.

I'm also seeing inconsistent charging to 67%. Yesterday morning and today, it showed 164 and 161 miles. Once I take the dogs to the dog park and recharge at the house, the normal 154-155 mi, expected range shows up at the 67% charge. I suspect the change of indicated miles is temperature range related. For example:

charging ended: 17:00 Dec 12, ~155 mi, 59F (15C)
EVSE reports no charging events during the night
checked charging: 06:00 Dec 13, ~161 mi, 34F (1C), interior reports 40F (4C)
turned on heating: 06:30 Dec 13, ~160-161 mi, EVSE initially draws 7.6 kW, no indication of battery charging, just car warming load.
heating at max: 06:35 Dec 13, turned down to 70F (21C), EVSE vacillates around 5.5-7.6 kW.
charged at home: 9:30 Dec 13, ~154 mi indicated range.
I'll add charging graphs after running the dogs to the dog park.









It showed 160-161 miles through the warming cycle.
After charge at home, it showed 154 miles.
Now I'm curious if I put a 100% SOC with near freezing temperatures at night cold-soak, will it clamp at 240 miles indicated or higher? There is also a question of how accurate is the indicated miles?

Bob Wilson


----------



## RickO2018

Did the Exit Passing Lane feature move or go away with 2020.48.10 (or earlier)?Recently took a freeway trip with FSD and although the car moved into the “passing“ lane a few times, it never automatically moved out of that lane as it did pre-2020.44.25. 

In case it defaulted to off with the upgrade, I searched for the option to turn it back on but couldn’t find it.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

48.10 AP appears to have reverted back to the behaviour of pre-44.* releases. AP veers into turning lanes instead of going straight in its lane. 44.10.1 still had one place where AP would veer off course, but with 48.10, it's a lot worse.


----------



## iChris93

RickO2018 said:


> Did the Exit Passing Lane feature move or go away with 2020.48.10 (or earlier)?Recently took a freeway trip with FSD and although the car moved into the "passing" lane a few times, it never automatically moved out of that lane as it did pre-2020.44.25.
> 
> In case it defaulted to off with the upgrade, I searched for the option to turn it back on but couldn't find it.


Are you on HW2.5 or HW3?


----------



## LordPuddingCup

I just went to 48.10 last night on my 3 day old model 3, ran downstairs after updating and it said under the FSD setting menu that the FSD wasn’t available in my region suddenly it had been enabled previously, I’m in the US so not sure what’s going on... I figured I’d let it chill overnight Incase it’s downloading maps or something in background.

anyone have any idea?


----------



## Garlan Garner

LordPuddingCup said:


> I just went to 48.10 last night on my 3 day old model 3, ran downstairs after updating and it said under the FSD setting menu that the FSD wasn't available in my region suddenly it had been enabled previously, I'm in the US so not sure what's going on... I figured I'd let it chill overnight Incase it's downloading maps or something in background.
> 
> anyone have any idea?


I'm assuming you purchased FSD.

First of all do the - Double Scroll Wheel with brake pedal depressed reset. ( Tesla customer support is going to make you do it anyway )

Secondly .call Tesla Customer Support.

P.S. I even do the double scroll wheel reset when things happen like - my bumper falling off. LOL just kidding.


----------



## GDN

LordPuddingCup said:


> I just went to 48.10 last night on my 3 day old model 3, ran downstairs after updating and it said under the FSD setting menu that the FSD wasn't available in my region suddenly it had been enabled previously, I'm in the US so not sure what's going on... I figured I'd let it chill overnight Incase it's downloading maps or something in background.
> 
> anyone have any idea?


Check your maps version - it is on the same screen as the SW and there has been a new version in the last 30 days or so.


----------



## LordPuddingCup

I did a double press reboot and even did a full shutdown for 3 minutes and startup same issue... I checked version and it said map version was up to date...

I tried to use the contact us on the site but when you go to click submit it's red X cursor, and says they open at 7 AM PST to 3 PM... but it's 8am pst lol so not sure why it's blocked.

My car location is on an "unknown road" because I'm parked on a side road, I mean I haven't driven it since the update maybe I'll give it a drive before calling support (I'm one of those people who prefers email/chat vs a call lol)

EDIT: Talked to support on chat, she basically says its because the car is new and It needs longer to calibrate apparently the autosteer unlocks but the FSD needs ~150-200 miles before it should be useable, so she says it's a bit of mislabeled error message and she will note it on internal feedback. Told her i'll monitor it in a week or 2 and see.


----------



## Vendacious

Ever since I installed this update I've been unable to change the station on FM radio. I tried the brake pedal + 2 steering wheel reset and the problem remained. Switching to USB audio works fine. Switching back to FM radio starts playing audio but I can't tell which station it is tuned to on the screen nor can I change it. Has anybody else seen this?


----------



## Mike

First real drive with 48.10 today.

Somehow, the automatic settings (brightness) for the display needed to be re taught my personal bias (switch to manual mode, set it to a desired brightness setting for the conditions, then re select automatic mode).


----------



## testar

sduck said:


> I apologize for being a broken record about this trivial album art issue. Yes, it's really a minor problem, given that the system still works 100% otherwise. And it's just some eye candy, totally unnecessary, right? But I'm a music head - have been a successful professional musician for over 50 years, so I really like having at least the USB option for playing my own music instead of relying on spotify or whatever. I'm well aware that for most people, just streaming from their phone or the streaming options built in are adequate - but I'm one of those weirdos who want more control, and better quality. During the development of the model 3 I got dumped on big time when I suggested numerous times that they include an aux jack or similar - yes, according to my research quite a few people wanted this, but at the same time quite a few people were extremely rude expressing their disdain for such antiquated choices. We didn't get our aux jack, but at least we got minimal usb audio capabilities.
> 
> Should I not post about this here in the future? The big problem with tesla right now is there's no official way to report small bugs like this, that actually go to the people who can fix them. And their in-house testing is inadequate. I can use the voice command bug report - but my understanding is that these don't go anywhere until service pulls the logs for a related problem. The chat system - takes too long to get through, and then also doesn't get to the right person. Tweeting Elon? That's a joke son. All that's really available is posting about it over and over in all the available forums and social media, with the desperate hope that someone with the right connection sees it. As there are at least 2 people who read these forums who seem to have inner connections, I think it's worth posting here about. Please, if it seems trivial or stupid to any of you, just scroll on by, it's none of your concern.


Growing up in the 60s and 70s, LP's (vinyl) were the way we got our music. Album art is big with LP's, over 1 foot square. The cover was almost as important as the music inside, it was part of the whole experience of buying new music. This has never changed for me. When I bought my Model S in 2018 I think I paid $5000 extra for premium sound. At that time I had a large library of music files at CD-quality or better that I wanted to play in the car. USB was perfect for this. It would even play 24bit flac files. With version 8 of the Tesla software I could display the album section of my USB music and see my whole collection of album art at full screen. That went away in Version 9. But I could still see the album cover of what I was playing. Not any more. Just a gray square with a music note in it. This makes me sad, and concerned that this isn't getting fixed. Is this a new "feature"? No more art? 😢


----------



## Mike

testar said:


> With version 8 of the Tesla software I could display the album section of my USB music and see my whole collection of album art at full screen. That went away in Version 9.


I feel your frustration with V9 removing seemingly minor details that actually were value added items.

In my case, it was when the icon that shows estimated battery SOC, at the active navigation system route destination, was no longer displayed right next to the ETA for said same destination.


----------



## GDN

Mike said:


> I feel your frustration with V9 removing seemingly minor details that actually were value added items.
> 
> In my case, it was when the icon that shows estimated battery SOC, at the active navigation system route destination, was no longer displayed right next to the ETA for said same destination.


They are following in Apple's foot steps, they will tweak and redisgn the GUI each year, and we'll just have to adjust as we get no choice. I personally don't know that this is a bad thing, but I do wish we had a little more choice.

I know there is only so much room on the screen and there are very likely some good/legal reasons they don't let us truly cusomtize, but I would think they could divide into sections and let us customize or determine what we want to see with very little overhead or issue.


----------



## bwilson4web

So I ran our house keeper to Nashville and got this charging profile before going home:









Drove to her destination secure in the PlugShare map showing I could get enough L2 charge to reach the V2 SuperChargers at Nashville.
Drove ~3 mi to a Khols with four L2 Chargepoint units and had espresso and smoke salmon at a next door Krogers. Probably should have spent another 10 minutes but it was getting dark.
Taking back roads and careful driving, reach the V2 SuperChargers next to Longhorn Steaks for a proper dinner, bone-in rib, double asparagus, and adult beverage.
This is the initial charging profile:
I've seen ~170 kW peak rate in the summer on a V2 charger but only saw 145 kW peak. Regardless, the charge rate looked OK and the battery temperature increased from 40C to 50C. The indicated SOC was 0% BUT the TesLAX show it ~6%. I knew there was a lower buffer I could tap into so reaching the SuperChargers never bothered me. The indicated range increased as expected ... nice. Upon reaching a speed of ~1-2 kW, the car GOM indicated 232 miles.

Bob Wilson


----------



## brur

Mike said:


> I feel your frustration with V9 removing seemingly minor details that actually were value added items.
> 
> In my case, it was when the icon that shows estimated battery SOC, at the active navigation system route destination, was no longer displayed right next to the ETA for said same destination.


 and all this time I figured it was just me getting old, losing and forgetting where things were.


----------



## ibgeek

2020.48.12.1 is out.
2020.48.12.1 Official Tesla Release Notes - Tesla Software Updates (notateslaapp.com)


----------



## garsh

ibgeek said:


> 2020.48.12.1 is out.
> 2020.48.12.1 Official Tesla Release Notes - Tesla Software Updates (notateslaapp.com)


This appears to be the only update from earlier releases:


GDN said:


> *Release Notes 2020.48.12.1:*
> *Range Display* (2021 Model 3, Standard Range and Long Range Dual Motor)​Your car will now display a slightly higher range to more accurately reflect the capacity of the battery.​


----------



## testar

Mike said:


> I feel your frustration with V9 removing seemingly minor details that actually were value added items.
> 
> In my case, it was when the icon that shows estimated battery SOC, at the active navigation system route destination, was no longer displayed right next to the ETA for said same destination.


As great as over the air updates are in a car, it never occurred to me that a cool feature that I bought with a car could get taken away in a future update. This happened when version 9 was released. Things I loved about the user interface went away without anything better to replace them. To me, it was a downgrade. OTA updates are a mixed blessing.


----------



## iChris93

garsh said:


> This appears to be the only update from earlier releases:


Also note, this is only for 2021 model year.


----------



## Mike

testar said:


> As great as over the air updates are in a car, it never occurred to me that a cool feature that I bought with a car could get taken away in a future update. This happened when version 9 was released. Things I loved about the user interface went away without anything better to replace them. To me, it was a downgrade. OTA updates are a mixed blessing.


I always use the satellite view on the map display.

When I was on version 8, that satellite view was in 3D.

Don't ask me how, but it was a thing of beauty.

Going to a standard 2D view in the satellite view in V9 was a real lunch box let down.


----------



## sduck

Mike said:


> I always use the satellite view on the map display.
> 
> When I was on version 8, that satellite view was in 3D.
> 
> Don't ask me how, but it was a thing of beauty.
> 
> Going to a standard 2D view in the satellite view in V9 was a real lunch box let down.


Are you sure? I don't remember it ever being different than the current overhead view. I only rarely use navigation - it's possible it does a bit of 3d angling at different zoom settings, I'm not sure. But for just general use, satellite view has always been overhead only. As far as i remember anyway.


----------



## Mike

sduck said:


> Are you sure? I don't remember it ever being different than the current overhead view. I only rarely use navigation - it's possible it does a bit of 3d angling at different zoom settings, I'm not sure. But for just general use, satellite view has always been overhead only. As far as i remember anyway.


I am absolutely sure. And it did the 3d angling at all zoom settings (obviously, once one zoomed out too much, the buildings, etc couldn't appear 3d because of loss of resolution).

Three days prior to losing the 3d view, I was crossing the border into the US via the tunnel between Windsor ON and Detroit MI. The 3d rendering was showing itself off with the large Renaissance Center towers (a.k.a. GM headquarters). You'll just have to trust me, it was 3d.

Three days later, with V9, I was wondering why the satellite view wasn't so awesome and then when the Renaissance Center came into view, it was definitely the 2d view that we have today...


----------



## sduck

Mike said:


> I am absolutely sure. And it did the 3d angling at all zoom settings (obviously, once one zoomed out too much, the buildings, etc couldn't appear 3d because of loss of resolution).
> 
> Three days prior to losing the 3d view, I was crossing the border into the US via the tunnel between Windsor ON and Detroit MI. The 3d rendering was showing itself off with the large Renaissance Center towers (a.k.a. GM headquarters). You'll just have to trust me, it was 3d.
> 
> Three days later, with V9, I was wondering why the satellite view wasn't so awesome and then when the Renaissance Center came into view, it was definitely the 2d view that we have today...


I don't doubt you! I'd just like to think I remember this, but it's more likely I scrolled past it when I first got the car, decided I didn't want to use it, and put it in the back of my mind, soon to disappear.


----------



## Mike

sduck said:


> I don't doubt you! I'd just like to think I remember this, but it's more likely I scrolled past it when I first got the car, decided I didn't want to use it, and put it in the back of my mind, soon to disappear.


I know you didn't doubt me 

I use satellite view at all times and became accustomed to the "beauty" of it in 3d...obviosly another first world problem to not worry about...


----------



## RickO2018

iChris93 said:


> Are you on HW2.5 or HW3?


HW3


----------



## sduck

Just got 2020.48.12.1. Broken record time - album art with usb audio still broken. 5th update without a fix. Yet another bug fix release that doesn't fix my favorite bug. Hope it fixes yours!


----------



## evannole

sduck said:


> Just got 2020.48.12.1. Broken record time - album art with usb audio still broken. 5th update without a fix. Yet another bug fix release that doesn't fix my favorite bug. Hope it fixes yours!


While album art with USB audio would be nice (admittedly, I never use USB audio), I can think of several enhancements to the audio system that would likely be much more impactful for many more people.

Case in point: I would like to be able to sort my "favorite" stations. As its stands now, they're organized by delivery method, in the following order: FM, Slacker ("Streaming"), Spotify, TuneIn. Within each grouping, they're organized by the order in which they were added, with the most recent addition first (to the left).

Neither organization system makes much sense. I'd like to be able to manually group my very favorite stations at the very front of the list, regardless of media type, and then manually group the remaining ones by genre: jazz, 80s, 90s, news, classical, and so on. I can't imagine that this would be difficult for Tesla to implement. Yes, my most recently listened-to stations are shown to the left and my top favorites tend to be among themselves, but not always, and the recent stations aren't the default view.


----------



## serpico007

Just got 48.12.1 last night on the S. Looks like bug fixes?


----------



## sduck

evannole said:


> While album art with USB audio would be nice (admittedly, I never use USB audio), I can think of several enhancements to the audio system that would likely be much more impactful for many more people.
> 
> Case in point: I would like to be able to sort my "favorite" stations. As its stands now, they're organized by delivery method, in the following order: FM, Slacker ("Streaming"), Spotify, TuneIn. Within each grouping, they're organized by the order in which they were added, with the most recent addition first (to the left).
> 
> Neither organization system makes much sense. I'd like to be able to manually group my very favorite stations at the very front of the list, regardless of media type, and then manually group the remaining ones by genre: jazz, 80s, 90s, news, classical, and so on. I can't imagine that this would be difficult for Tesla to implement. Yes, my most recently listened-to stations are shown to the left and my top favorites tend to be among themselves, but not always, and the recent stations aren't the default view.


While this is moving from the "existing feature that's broken" into the "wished for new features" department, I totally agree - a complete revamp of the entertainment features, bringing it into the 21st century, would be nice!


----------



## Kizzy

Vendacious said:


> Ever since I installed this update I've been unable to change the station on FM radio. I tried the brake pedal + 2 steering wheel reset and the problem remained. Switching to USB audio works fine. Switching back to FM radio starts playing audio but I can't tell which station it is tuned to on the screen nor can I change it. Has anybody else seen this?


I saw someone post about this issue in a Facebook group. Not sure if it was this version or not, but it was this month.


----------



## sduck

I can verify the broken radio - mine is stuck on the station it was last tuned to, and won't change to different ones. I haven't used the radio in a while, so don't know if this is a new thing or not.


----------



## testar

sduck said:


> Just got 2020.48.12.1. Broken record time - album art with usb audio still broken. 5th update without a fix. Yet another bug fix release that doesn't fix my favorite bug. Hope it fixes yours!


Still broken for me also in 2020.48.12.1. I'm holding out hope for the holiday release. I just hope we are not in store for more downgrades like v9.


----------



## evannole

Mike said:


> I always use the satellite view on the map display.
> 
> When I was on version 8, that satellite view was in 3D.
> 
> Don't ask me how, but it was a thing of beauty.
> 
> Going to a standard 2D view in the satellite view in V9 was a real lunch box let down.


I have no recollection of this, and I had v8 for several months before they pushed out v9. Unless they only had 3D buildings in certain markets? But I'd have thought Atlanta a large enough market to have had such a feature.


----------



## M3OC Rules

evannole said:


> I have no recollection of this, and I had v8 for several months before they pushed out v9. Unless they only had 3D buildings in certain markets? But I'd have thought Atlanta a large enough market to have had such a feature.


Could this be related to Google maps? I think they have had 3D buildings and then taken them away. Now it's only 3D in Earth on the phone for satellite mode.


----------



## Chris350

On must wonder as this firmware seems to be rolling out fast, how soon is V11?

Rumor was that the V11 would start rolling 12/22...


----------



## 2Kap

So I found a random bug in 48.10. If I search for “Rowdy” in either the voice search, or thru the music text search the entire computer resets itself...everytime. Not sure if it affects anybody else or if it’s been previously known, as it’s kind of a weird thing to randomly search for. I just got the notification to update to 48.12.1 so I’ll see if it still happens after the update.


----------



## bwilson4web

All I want is the FSD I've already paid for.

Bob Wilson


----------



## FRC

2Kap said:


> So I found a random bug in 48.10. If I search for "Rowdy" in either the voice search, or thru the music text search the entire computer resets itself...everytime. Not sure if it affects anybody else or if it's been previously known, as it's kind of a weird thing to randomly search for. I just got the notification to update to 48.12.1 so I'll see if it still happens after the update.


That's a bad bug in 'Bama where every third guy is named Bubba or Rowdy. Not as big a problem in Connecticut.


----------



## sduck

Hopefully one isn't using voice search to find out if Rowdy is in the car with you.


----------



## ibgeek

sduck said:


> Just got 2020.48.12.1. Broken record time - album art with usb audio still broken. 5th update without a fix. Yet another bug fix release that doesn't fix my favorite bug. Hope it fixes yours!


I suggest (seriously) a tweet to Tesla and Elon a day until it's addressed. I'm sure it's something stupid easy to fix.


----------



## brur

sduck said:


> Just got 2020.48.12.1. Broken record time - album art with usb audio still broken. 5th update without a fix. Yet another bug fix release that doesn't fix my favorite bug. Hope it fixes yours!


everything is the "White Album"


----------



## ibgeek

brur said:


> everything is the "White Album"


Well at least it picked a good one.


----------



## garsh

2Kap said:


> So I found a random bug in 48.10. If I search for "Rowdy" in either the voice search, or thru the music text search the entire computer resets itself...everytime.


I tried to reproduce this yesterday, but it just sent me to a "results" page as expected.


----------



## undergrove

sduck said:


> I can verify the broken radio - mine is stuck on the station it was last tuned to, and won't change to different ones. I haven't used the radio in a while, so don't know if this is a new thing or not.


I checked the radio today after the install--no problem changing stations or changing back from other sources. We use the radio all the time. A few versions back, the radio would occasionally get stuck or just not play. A two button reboot would restore things to normal.


----------



## sduck

undergrove said:


> I checked the radio today after the install--no problem changing stations or changing back from other sources. We use the radio all the time. A few versions back, the radio would occasionally get stuck or just not play. A two button reboot would restore things to normal.


Don't worry, I did a bunch of resets with no change.


----------



## Trappist-1e

Since the last couple updates (2020.48.12.1), my bluetooth connection to the car media center has been wonky.

Getting in my car, the bluetooth says connected both for the Tesla and my phone (iPhone X, iOS 14.2, Tesla app 3.10.9). But the car's player controls do not reflect that, instead, the play button is greyed out on the car screen as if my phone is not recognized. My phone does not seem to recognize the car as a sound output option either even though in its bluetooth setting it's connected. It only plays on my phone. I tried "Forgetting" my phone on the car, but it hangs and doesn't do it, almost as if the car and the phone are in the middle of negotiating something.

I've only been able to fix this by holding down the two wheels on the steering wheel to restart the Tesla. Never had this happen to me before until recently.


----------



## garsh

On 2020.48.12.1, I had Slacker stop working completely during one drive.
LTE connection was strong. TuneIn still worked. But every time I switched back to slacker, I got nothing.
I even tried a two-button reset, but it didn't help.

Letting the car go to sleep fixed it. It worked on my next drive.


----------



## francoisp

testar said:


> Still broken for me also in 2020.48.12.1. I'm holding out hope for the holiday release. I just hope we are not in store for more downgrades like v9.


2 days before Christmas ...


----------



## Mike

FrancoisP said:


> 2 days before Christmas ...


On Tesla Time News this past Sunday, the boys were musing (dreaming) about active noise cancellation software being in our future. That would be cool.


----------



## francoisp

Mike said:


> On Tesla Time News this past Sunday, the boys were musing (dreaming) about active noise cancellation software being in our future. That would be cool.


That'd be very cool to drown out my wife's screams when the car does a hard phantom braking.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

FrancoisP said:


> to drown out my wife's screams when the car does a hard phantom braking


My wife isn't normally in the car when that happens, but she was two days ago. She was NOT amused. She assumed I did something to cause it.


----------



## skygraff

PalmtreesCalling said:


> My wife isn't normally in the car when that happens, but she was two days ago. She was NOT amused. She assumed I did something to cause it.


----------



## TrevP

I just noticed this tidbit from my friend Dax on twitter... Wording is the same as last year's holiday update


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341766562332758016


----------



## tivoboy

Mike said:


> On Tesla Time News this past Sunday, the boys were musing (dreaming) about active noise cancellation software being in our future. That would be cool.


Would be very cool and welcomed, but I doubt there are enough microphones already built into the car to be able to do it effectively in quality way.


----------



## Mike

tivoboy said:


> Would be very cool and welcomed, but I doubt there are enough microphones already built into the car to be able to do it effectively in quality way.


Too bad.


----------



## francoisp

tivoboy said:


> Would be very cool and welcomed, but I doubt there are enough microphones already built into the car to be able to do it effectively in quality way.


For those who are interested, there's a good article about this.

https://www.electronicdesign.com/ma...805161/reducing-unwanted-noise-in-automobiles


----------



## SalisburySam

FrancoisP said:


> That'd be very cool to drown out my wife's screams when the car does a hard phantom braking.


...and my string of unflattering expletives.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

48.25 just showed up. 

https://www.notateslaapp.com/software-updates/version/2020.48.25/release-notes


----------



## garsh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341901795841298432


----------



## garsh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342069799690461186


----------



## garsh

And another version!
This one is a new FSD Beta.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341938225112203264


----------



## iChris93

garsh said:


> And another version!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341938225112203264


This one is FSD beta.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341936693826387969


----------



## garsh

iChris93 said:


> This one is FSD beta.


You're quick. I added that to my post less than a minute later.


----------



## Mike

Downloaded and drove with version 12.1 for the first time yesterday and noted the amount of brake regen has been (once again) reduced compared to my previous drives under similar conditions.

The brake regen did return to levels similar to pre version 12.1 after about 45 minutes of driving.


----------



## francoisp

Mike said:


> Downloaded and drove with version 12.1 for the first time yesterday and noted the amount of brake regen has been (once again) reduced compared to my previous drives under similar conditions.
> 
> The brake regen did return to levels similar to pre version 12.1 after about 45 minutes of driving.


Seems to me your battery had a chance to warm up during those 45 minutes. I live in Cleveland and I see the same thing.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Mike said:


> Downloaded and drove with version 12.1 for the first time yesterday and noted the amount of brake regen has been (once again) reduced compared to my previous drives under similar conditions.
> 
> The brake regen did return to levels similar to pre version 12.1 after about 45 minutes of driving.


It's called winter. A cold battery has less regen. Much colder and you lose accel as well. I had granny-with-a-walker mode yesterday after parked at work at 0F.


----------



## Mike

FrancoisP said:


> Seems to me your battery had a chance to warm up during those 45 minutes. I live in Cleveland and I see the same thing.





Rick Steinwand said:


> It's called winter. A cold battery has less regen. Much colder and you lose accel as well. I had granny-with-a-walker mode yesterday after parked at work at 0F.


Agreed.

The car lives in a heated garage environment.

Thus, the battery lives at and is "soaked" at 8C.

Yesterday was warmer than in the past few days and was above freezing (actually was 3.5C) when I departed home for my first drive with 12.1.

My first drive leaving home surprised me with the need to use the brake pedal for the first time this season...and I had to keep using the brake peddle until I learned the new, reduced level of regen.

Edit: spelling.


----------



## francoisp

Mike said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The car lives in a heated garage environment.
> 
> Thus, the battery lives at and is "soaked" at 8C.
> 
> Yesterday was warmer than in the past few days and was above freezing (actually was 3.5C) when I departed home for my first drive with 12.1.
> 
> My first drive leaving home surprised me with the need to use the brake pedal for the first time this season...and I had to keep using the brake peddle until I learned the new, reduced level of regen.
> 
> Edit: spelling.


I find that regen is perceptibly lower when temperature is below 50F (10C). Your experience seems typical.


----------



## TrevP

Looks like 2020.48.25 has a bunch of new downloadable games as well.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/kjgpq4


----------



## francoisp

TrevP said:


> Looks like 2020.48.25 has a bunch of new downloadable games as well.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/kjgpq4


That's exciting ... not.


----------



## iChris93

FrancoisP said:


> I find that regen is perceptibly lower when temperature is below 50F (10C). Your experience seems typical.


@JWardell may be able to confirm but I think it regen limit kicks in when the battery is below 60°F.


----------



## Mike

FrancoisP said:


> That's exciting ... not.


When autopilot tracks slightly to the right of centerline on a two lane highway when oncoming traffic approaches, then that would be exciting for me.


----------



## Mike

FrancoisP said:


> I find that regen is perceptibly lower when temperature is below 50F (10C). Your experience seems typical.


Not disagreeing with that sentiment.

However, with my VIN and first drive with 12.1, on a day warmer than what we have had in the past (priorto 12.1), I now have to use my brake pedal where it was not required before, even when it was -13C about a week ago.


----------



## Bigriver

Mike said:


> When autopilot tracks slightly to the right of centerline on a two lane highway when oncoming traffic approaches, then that would be exciting for me.


Are you saying that you currently have a problem with autopilot on 2-lane roads? I extensively use autopilot on 2-lane roads and have not encountered any problems. It keeps me remarkably centered in my lane and does not flinch with on-coming traffic.


Mike said:


> However, with my VIN and first drive with 12.1, on a day warmer than what we have had in the past (priorto 12.1), I now have to use my brake pedal where it was not required before, even when it was -13C about a week ago.


 And I'm assuming your comparison is at the same State of Charge. Obviously a fuller battery allows less regen.


----------



## sterickson

TeslaFi currently still only sees 2020.48.12.1 as the latest.


----------



## ateslik

sterickson said:


> TeslaFi currently still only sees 2020.48.12.1 as the latest.


I just noticed the same thing. I think this was a mistake and isn't the holiday release. I'm going to bet 2020.50 is coming tomorrow. Well, mabye hope instead of bet, lol


----------



## skygraff

Well, voice commands still don’t work for radio stations or TuneIn channels; filed my useless bug reports, as usual.


----------



## Kizzy

Bigriver said:


> Are you saying that you currently have a problem with autopilot on 2-lane roads? I extensively use autopilot on 2-lane roads and have not encountered any problems. It keeps me remarkably centered in my lane and does not flinch with on-coming traffic.
> And I'm assuming your comparison is at the same State of Charge. Obviously a fuller battery allows less regen.


Hmm. I'm wondering if you're using roads with lots of curves. I'm on AP computer 2.5 and it gets uncomfortably close to cars in the opposing lane hugging the inside of their curve.


----------



## Mike

Bigriver said:


> Are you saying that you currently have a problem with autopilot on 2-lane roads? I extensively use autopilot on 2-lane roads and have not encountered any problems. It keeps me remarkably centered in my lane and does not flinch with on-coming traffic.
> And I'm assuming your comparison is at the same State of Charge. Obviously a fuller battery allows less regen.


I find it tracks just left of the center of the lane and even indicates so in the display. My issue is, unlike human drivers, the car will stay in its position regardless of the position of oncoming traffic. About 70% of oncoming traffic actually drifts to their right shoulder as I approach because autopilot will not cede any ground. In my dream world, autopilot sees the oncoming traffic and gently biases itself away from the centerline until the traffic is gone and then gently re centers itself.

As for SOC, the new software with the reduced brake regen was with a lower SOC...my normal pattern is to top up to 90% and drive until 30%...which means about 10 days worth of driving...the drive in the days before my first 12.1 experience was with a higher SOC and colder (below freezing) ambient temperatures. Bottom line, the new software has clearly/dramatically reduced my brake regen until the battery is warmed up. Nothing to do with SOC or temps, it's the new software.


----------



## corsair

I posted this on Twitter, but wanted to share it here as well.

I have a hunch that the Tesla "holiday update" is *not* in fact 2020.48.25 and that there is far more on its way just around the corner.

Elon tweeted at 4:31PM that the development team was still ironing out some bugs, whereas the first public spottings of 2020.48.25 were only twelve hours later. While there is the possibility of fixes (and thus the finalization) in that much time, that's a very small window. Given that a lot of real-world testing happens during daylight hours, this would have only given teams about 3-4 hours at most to try out any needed fixes. It's possible especially due to any time crunches that this window was pushed to try to get the update out sooner, but this only further lessens the time given to confidently get everything resolved.

The 2019 "Holiday Update" contained about sixteen different features and additions, whereas so far the release notes for 2020.48.25 currently just contain about six to eight. That isn't to say that each update needs to be apples to apples, but this caught my attention. It is important to note that the only publicly "leaked" release notes were from Norway, where features relating to autopilot and/or driving functionality is likely to differ from other regions such as the United States, but normally other regions will still get a majority of features.

Through other leaks and information shared throughout the year by either @greentheonly or Elon directly, it feels like too many features with relatively easy implementations (ie: waypoints) that were already underway are not found in this update. It is also unlikely (if not impossible) for Tesla to have included any unfinished features given his tweet about bugs and still have the feature appear on the release notes. This otherwise disproves the notion that there may just be more we haven't seen on 2020.48.25 for the United States.

Historically, there has never been any time where a holiday update was released slowly or trickled out. With last year's update, the moment it was ready, it went out to everyone at the same time, with 50% of vehicles installing it within two days. https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2019.40.50.1

*Given this all, I expect that either:*

2020.48.25 is either an Early Access Program release (with limited recipients)
Is intended just for regions outside of the United States
Is not the full update as we saw last year as well with a very small EAP update including about 1/3rd of the holiday update's features: https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2019.40.50
Would love to know everyone's thoughts.


----------



## Bigriver

Kizzy said:


> Hmm. I'm wondering if you're using roads with lots of curves. I'm on AP computer 2.5 and it gets uncomfortably close to cars in the opposing lane hugging the inside of their curve.


The 2-lane roads that I sometimes use for hundreds of miles are in the Midwest, and tend to be pretty straight. Where I live, tho, is pretty curvy and I would not be as trusting of autopilot on them. But I do have to say that the one thing I very distinctly noticed when I got the HW3 update was how much better it handled curves.


----------



## francoisp

Bigriver said:


> The 2-lane roads that I sometimes use for hundreds of miles are in the Midwest, and tend to be pretty straight. Where I live, tho, is pretty curvy and I would not be as trusting of autopilot on them. But I do have to say that the one thing I very distinctly noticed when I got the HW3 update was how much better it handled curves.


I think it depends on how tight the curves are. On some very tight curves I've experienced the car crossing the double yellow lines into the incoming traffic. In the end let's not forget that AP is not meant for city or rural roads: for that we need FSD.


----------



## ibgeek

Kizzy said:


> Hmm. I'm wondering if you're using roads with lots of curves. I'm on AP computer 2.5 and it gets uncomfortably close to cars in the opposing lane hugging the inside of their curve.


This appears to have been fixed in the FSD beta. So it will be better soon.


----------



## DocScott

ibgeek said:


> This appears to have been fixed in the FSD beta. So it will be better soon.


One big unanswered question: for whom will it be better? FSD on HW3, sure. Will it be better for AP on HW3? Presumably, because it's hard for me to imagine AP on HW3 behaving differently than FSD on HW3 for AP functions (including lane-keeping). But how about AP on HW2.5? Once FSD goes in to wide release, does AP for HW2.5 stop improving, remaining essentially frozen in its current state? Or does it continue to be developed, working better within the limits of the hardware?


----------



## ibgeek

DocScott said:


> One big unanswered question: for whom will it be better? FSD on HW3, sure. Will it be better for AP on HW3? Presumably, because it's hard for me to imagine AP on HW3 behaving differently than FSD on HW3 for AP functions (including lane-keeping). But how about AP on HW2.5? Once FSD goes in to wide release, does AP for HW2.5 stop improving, remaining essentially frozen in its current state? Or does it continue to be developed, working better within the limits of the hardware?


Your concern is valid, at some point development for HW 2.5 will come to an end but when that is is a mystery to us all.


----------



## sterickson

Speaking of HW2.5 vs HW3, they told me, via the app, that my free upgrade was ready, last June 12th, but due to the pandemic, and the fact that my nearest SC is 60 miles away, so I have no idea how I'm supposed to get home and then back, when they're done, I've put off claiming it. Sure would like to have it though.


----------



## tencate

sterickson said:


> and the fact that my nearest SC is 60 miles away, so I have no idea how I'm supposed to get home and then back


Mine's 350 miles away. I told them I'd drive down and wait for it to be done and drive back. They were OK with that, it only took about 3 hours total and I'm told they're much faster doing them now! Worth it too, the "response" time of everything related to Autopilot is just better! But mine was done before COVID too...


----------



## slacker775

I did mine in early Feb and they were still a bit slow to do them but they provided me a rental and my car was ready the next day. From what I’ve heard, they are much faster at doing the upgrades now - some difference may be found between different vintages - but I’d just identify a time that works and get it knocked out.


----------



## Garlan Garner

Tesla Holiday update - must have been thinking about New Years.


Merry Christmas Everyone.


----------



## ateslik

Garlan Garner said:


> Tesla Holiday update - must have been thinking about New Years.


meanwhile there's one guy in Norway who's like, "Kabal is the bomb yo!"


----------



## Garlan Garner

ateslik said:


> meanwhile there's one guy in Norway who's like, "Kabal is the bomb yo!"


I suppose its out then....


----------



## Rick Steinwand

sterickson said:


> Speaking of HW2.5 vs HW3, they told me, via the app, that my free upgrade was ready, last June 12th, but due to the pandemic, and the fact that my nearest SC is 60 miles away, so I have no idea how I'm supposed to get home and then back, when they're done, I've put off claiming it. Sure would like to have it though.


Mine was 240 miles away. Tell them you need a loaner and you can sit somewhere for the 3 or so hours. During the trip, I missed a text from them requesting a picture of my DL and insurance card. Noticed it when I pulled into the parking lot, right next to a text that said no car for me due to no insurance info. This would have been a big problem since my wife had a clinic appt for a 4 hour infusion. But minutes after sending them the DL & INS, was told they still had one loaner, an old S in chill mode. The exchange took place in a parking lot and everything was wiped down before and after. You'll be good.


----------



## TrevP

Holiday update pre release to wave 1 was supposed to go out last night according to my source but has been pushed back to perhaps tonight for final testing. Once it’s cleared then it goes to wide release.


----------



## garsh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342535445012471811

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342534463956217857

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342536674597687296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342537988345982977


----------



## 2Kap

“New Toybox Features: Boombox (Add audio to your external speakers + custom sounds)”

I got mine before they started adding the speakers... wonder if Tesla will retrofit for free? 🤔


----------



## serpico007

Will there be a v11 this year with new UI? Everyone on Twitter is talking about this big holiday update but I haven't seen any big leaks of a new UI.


----------



## iChris93

serpico007 said:


> Will there be a v11 this year with new UI? Everyone on Twitter is talking about this big holiday update but I haven't seen any big leaks of a new UI.


It's a new visualization layout 

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/kk3zhm


----------



## serpico007

So the car looks different, I see. Since I don't own a 3 it looks the same. I wonder what the S/X get.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Looks like a slow rollout of 48.26. Might have to wait a day or two before we get it.


----------



## Garlan Garner

Rick Steinwand said:


> Looks like a slow rollout of 48.26. Might have to wait a day or two before we get it.


LOL. you are extremely optimistic.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Garlan Garner said:


> LOL. you are extremely optimistic.


I got 12.1 after 2 days. and about 35 people here reported to be on it when I got it. I seem to do OK. I do have a callus on my finger from checking for updates so often tho.


----------



## skygraff

Looking at that new screen layout, I'm thinking it will mean even more scrolling when manually selecting radio stations/audio sources while on autopilot since, the media tray is narrower; sure hope the voice commands get fixed soon.

Haven't seen a picture yet (somebody feel like taking one?) of the music expanded to second level with navigation displaying (especially with the next turn visualization). Is the remaining map display even usable in that configuration? I get where they're going with all of that but, IMHO, might be nice to move the navigation display into the car side rather than the map side.


----------



## TrevP

*FIRST LOOK! Tesla Software 2020.48.26 aka: "Holiday update"*


----------



## Rick Steinwand

2Kap said:


> "New Toybox Features: Boombox (Add audio to your external speakers + custom sounds)"
> 
> I got mine before they started adding the speakers... wonder if Tesla will retrofit for free? 🤔


Hopefully someone will offer a kit to add that feature.


----------



## 2Kap

Definitely making mine play Knight Rider while summoning. 😂


----------



## GDN

It's picking up a little steam, just a little (48.26). Another batch has been released in the last half hour. Teslafi shows 450 pending and a couple of local club members have reported installs starting.


----------



## RichEV

Is *2020.48.26 V11 or V10?







*


----------



## iChris93

RichEV said:


> Is *2020.48.26 V11 or V10?
> View attachment 36484
> *


V10.2


----------



## FRC

V10


----------



## garsh

Quicksilver said:


> Yes, Dang! huge thread!


Agreed.

In an attempt to get this thread back on track, let's try to move any further discussion about the holiday release changes to a new thread:

*Tesla Holiday Software Release 2020.48.26 Discussion*

We'll try to move any additional posts discussing peoples' thoughts and opinions about the holiday release to this new thread. Please continue discussions over there.

UPDATE: I've managed to move the last several day's worth of posts to the new thread.
If a post was moved in error, please click the "REPORT" button at the bottom of the post and ask for it to be moved back.


----------



## garsh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344119118077652997


----------



## garsh

The Neural Network is taking over a bit more of the decision-making in the latest builds.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344289571937386498


----------



## garsh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344300590684397569


----------



## gary in NY

I drove 60 miles on NOA yesterday. I thought the car behaved better than it has in the past. I normally can't stand the way the car passes slower traffic, but I let it do its thing all the way to my exit. Still a little slow to leave the passing lane though, so I initiated the change back a few times. Otherwise, very good. Traffic was light to moderate, and there was a brief snow squall at one point for a few miles which, other than getting the car all dirty from the wet roads, it handled without incident.

One other thing I noticed was that the car was all warned up when I began the trip. I had played with the scheduled departure time, and had left it on. So at 9am, the car was toasty inside. My normal charge is set to 90% starting at 1am, which it did, but then I bumped it to 100 two hours before I left. 

I also had no issues with the new display after a few minutes of adjusting to the changes.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

On the way home yesterday using NOAA, my M3 was stopped at a double-wide left turn lane, which I have always had to manually do, but when it started forward with traffic, it took the wide turn for me. It was a little slow like it was unsure. Am I crazy? I thought NOAA didn't do left or right turns at intersections.
Has anyone else seen this? Or is it normal and I just haven't let it take it on its own by being a little preemptive ?


----------



## Mr. Spacely

If the lanes have clear markings/stripes the car has been "turning" on its own for quite a while.


----------



## garsh

2020.48.30 started to go out.
Nothing new - just bug fixes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344352920335126528


----------



## Dogwhistle

Anyone else having difficulty setting a charging departure time? I flipped through the new charging UI, I think I’m on the part where I set the scheduled departure time. But the car never says “Ready to Depart at XX:XX”, like it used to. It just charges immediately. Iv’e tried all sorts of permutations with the UI, can’t get it to do it.


----------



## ibgeek

Dogwhistle said:


> Anyone else having difficulty setting a charging departure time? I flipped through the new charging UI, I think I'm on the part where I set the scheduled departure time. But the car never says "Ready to Depart at XX:XX", like it used to. It just charges immediately. I've tried all sorts of permutations with the UI, can't get it to do it.


I haven't used it yet, but I know they added some sub menus and help windows to that feature. 
Here is a video discussing it: 




Also looks like a bug fix build may be on it's way out. No info on what it fixes just yet.


----------



## Dogwhistle

ibgeek said:


> I haven't used it yet, but I know they added some sub menus and help windows to that feature.
> Here is a video discussing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also looks like a bug fix build may be on it's way out. No info on what it fixes just yet.


Thanks, actually the video was helpful, since it showed a series of settings that actual got it to work. But I think there is a bug. Both the video and I could only set a scheduled departure time by first turning on the "Off-Peak Charging" selector button. I don't have off-peak rates in my area, so I just picked a late time of 10:00. That seemed to work, now I can schedule an departure time.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

Mr. Spacely said:


> If the lanes have clear markings/stripes the car has been "turning" on its own for quite a while.


Apparently in this area of Virginia, there are a lot of places where it's not marked clearly enough...

... Poop, Mary Ann from Gilligans Island died from Covid related issues...


----------



## SP's Tesla

gary in NY said:


> I drove 60 miles on NOA yesterday. I thought the car behaved better than it has in the past. I normally can't stand the way the car passes slower traffic, but I let it do its thing all the way to my exit. Still a little slow to leave the passing lane though, so I initiated the change back a few times. Otherwise, very good...


I had the same experience with a NOA trip yesterday - seemed much better at changing lanes. I did have a few phantom braking incidents though, which I _really_ wish they'd address...

Also, just got the notice for 2020.40.38!

Sean


----------



## francoisp

SP's Tesla said:


> I did have a few phantom braking incidents though, which I _really_ wish they'd address...
> Sean


I did ask about that on various FSD YouTube channels, alas no one responded. I've seen quite a few FSD videos and I did not hear any comment about phantom braking so maybe it is gone.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I will install any build that comes my way, but I won't enjoy it until the FSD beta comes my way.


----------



## SP's Tesla

FrancoisP said:


> I did ask about that on various FSD YouTube channels, alas no one responded. I've seen quite a few FSD videos and I did not hear any comment about phantom braking so maybe it is gone.


I've noticed the same. My concern is the fix, if there is indeed one, would be limited to the FSD rewrite, and the folks with standard autopilot are going to be stuck with the old software... hope I'm wrong.

Sean


----------



## francoisp

SP's Tesla said:


> I've noticed the same. My concern is the fix, if there is indeed one, would be limited to the FSD rewrite, and the folks with standard autopilot are going to be stuck with the old software... hope I'm wrong.
> 
> Sean


It will likely be too much work maintaining two software in parallel so I would bet that Tesla will have a unified software with switches that will be turned on or off based on the selected options. I think we'll benefit from FSD even if we don't buy it.


----------



## FRC

SP's Tesla said:


> I've noticed the same. My concern is the fix, if there is indeed one, would be limited to the FSD rewrite, and the folks with standard autopilot are going to be stuck with the old software... hope I'm wrong.
> 
> Sean


Never fear...I have experienced phantom braking on 48.26 and I have FSD.


----------



## francoisp

FRC said:


> Never fear...I have experienced phantom braking on 48.26 and I have FSD.


And I had such hope. Sigh.


----------



## jmmdownhil

Installed 48.30 overnight but don't see any differences from 48.26.


----------



## bcalmon4

Anyone know how to get full screen rear view camera back?


----------



## garsh

bcalmon4 said:


> Anyone know how to get full screen rear view camera back?


What do you mean by "full screen"?


----------



## DocScott

SP's Tesla said:


> I've noticed the same. My concern is the fix, if there is indeed one, would be limited to the FSD rewrite, and the folks with standard autopilot are going to be stuck with the old software... hope I'm wrong.


I don't think it will be limited to people with FSD. Once it moves out of the limited beta stage, I'd guess that AP will just become FSD with some of the features turned off. It's unclear exactly where the line will be drawn, particularly with the added complication of people with EAP. My guess is still that _stopping_ at a red light or stop sign may eventually make its way in to AP, but that for people without FSD starting up again or initiating a turn on city streets will sit in FSD only. But maybe AP will only get an "emergency" stop for red lights and stop signs, and FSD will get a "normal" one. But in any case, fixes to aspects like phantom braking or pothole avoidance will surely come to AP.

...if the car has HW3.

I'm much less clear on the eventual fate of cars with HW2.5.


----------



## jmmdownhil

bcalmon4 said:


> Anyone know how to get full screen rear view camera back?


The little arrow at the bottom of the rear view screen toggles adding/removing the side cameras. But, the main cam view stays the same size. Is that what you mean?


----------



## gary in NY

SP's Tesla said:


> I had the same experience with a NOA trip yesterday - seemed much better at changing lanes. I did have a few phantom braking incidents though, which I _really_ wish they'd address...
> 
> Also, just got the notice for 2020.40.38!
> 
> Sean


I had no phantom braking incidents for a few trips now. Not to say they have disappeared, but my routes don't seem to trigger them. I do get something similar on one road at a Y intersection where the car thinks the stop sign for the side road is for the main road. Gets me every time.


----------



## NickJonesS71

Just bumped to .30

I took a potential buyer for a ride right after the holiday update and it seemed that the rendering of any external vehicles garbage cans etc was a huge downgrade it didn't seem to be displaying anything at all. Hopefully this is improved or i might to a camera calibration


----------



## Needsdecaf

NickJonesS71 said:


> Just bumped to .30
> 
> I took a potential buyer for a ride right after the holiday update and it seemed that the rendering of any external vehicles garbage cans etc was a huge downgrade it didn't seem to be displaying anything at all. Hopefully this is improved or i might to a camera calibration


I am getting cones. Cars, stop signs, trash cans. Try a reboot.


----------



## WonkoTheSane

Just got 30. Any idea what changed? Looks the same to me.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

WonkoTheSane said:


> Just got 30. Any idea what changed? Looks the same to me.


https://www.notateslaapp.com/

Probably just bug fixes.


----------



## tivoboy

Rick Steinwand said:


> https://www.notateslaapp.com/
> 
> Probably just bug fixes.


It this is to be beilieved, it would appear that the SPEEDO is moved to the right a position or two and increased in size?


----------



## Garlan Garner

tivoboy said:


> It this is to be beilieved, it would appear that the SPEEDO is moved to the right a position or two and increased in size?


Yeah,

My car did NOT look like this after the .30 update. I wonder if it was supposed to.


----------



## tivoboy

Garlan Garner said:


> Yeah,
> 
> My car did NOT look like this after the .30 update. I wonder if it was supposed to.


yeah, sadly mine didn't either. I WAS, however greeted with a full system lockup and long auto reboot. That was fun.

Also, do you think it is possibly that Tesla is monitoring our gaming? Maybe I should get early access to the FSD beta for winning my FIRST game of solitaire on the FIRST try?


----------



## Garlan Garner

tivoboy said:


> yeah, sadly mine didn't either. I WAS, however greeted with a full system lockup and long auto reboot. That was fun.
> 
> Also, do you think it is possibly that Tesla is monitoring our gaming? Maybe I should get early access to the FSD beta for winning my FIRST game of solitaire on the FIRST try?


Anyone who wins their first try of any Tesla game should be inducted into the the hall of Early Access FSD fame. I'll vote for you.

I'm horrible at Tesla's games. Horrible.

Solitaire might be the only game I have a chance with.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

tivoboy said:


> yeah, sadly mine didn't either. I WAS, however greeted with a full system lockup and long auto reboot. That was fun.
> 
> Also, do you think it is possibly that Tesla is monitoring our gaming? Maybe I should get early access to the FSD beta for winning my FIRST game of solitaire on the FIRST try?


When I played solitaire while waiting for my wife at the clinic, I was under the impression the default was to draw one card, not three cards like I was taught. So not surprised that you won the first time (and I would have if my wife hadn't returned so quickly).


----------



## 2Kap

tivoboy said:


> yeah, sadly mine didn't either. I WAS, however greeted with a full system lockup and long auto reboot. That was fun.
> 
> Also, do you think it is possibly that Tesla is monitoring our gaming? Maybe I should get early access to the FSD beta for winning my FIRST game of solitaire on the FIRST try?


Wow. I got the update as well as won my first game of solitaire. I didn't know you could change it to draw 3 prior to my win. I was hoping after you won the cards would cascade down like the old Windows solitaire. Lol


----------



## tivoboy

2Kap said:


> Wow. I got the update as well as won my first game of solitaire. I didn't know you could change it to draw 3 prior to my win. I was hoping after you won the cards would cascade down like the old Windows solitaire. Lol


It's probably just a concession prize to make one feel good after driving the car and seeing the UI.


----------



## ateslik

tivoboy said:


> It's probably just a concession prize to make one feel good after driving the car and seeing the UI.


damn, meow! 😂


----------



## SalisburySam

FRC said:


> Never fear...I have experienced phantom braking on 48.26 and I have FSD.


...and I have experienced it also on 48.30. Also have FSD.


----------



## harrison987

anyone else having issues with the scheduled charging and off peak times?

Mine is set to PEAK hours being after 4:00pm...and set to charge every day.

however...when I plugged her in at 11:00am...she would NOT start charging. She would only start, if I changed the option to "weekdays only" - which makes no sense.

Also, my time option appears to be greyed out...

last week, when peak is 4-9pm...she started charging at 8:34pm...huh?

Mike


----------



## VFRMike

tivoboy said:


> yeah, sadly mine didn't either. I WAS, however greeted with a full system lockup and long auto reboot. That was fun.
> 
> Also, do you think it is possibly that Tesla is monitoring our gaming? Maybe I should get early access to the FSD beta for winning my FIRST game of solitaire on the FIRST try?


I need some of that luck as I've now played 32 games of solitaire with 0 wins. 😞


----------



## aresal

harrison987 said:


> anyone else having issues with the scheduled charging and off peak times?
> 
> Mine is set to PEAK hours being after 4:00pm...and set to charge every day.
> 
> however...when I plugged her in at 11:00am...she would NOT start charging. She would only start, if I changed the option to "weekdays only" - which makes no sense.
> 
> Also, my time option appears to be greyed out...
> 
> last week, when peak is 4-9pm...she started charging at 8:34pm...huh?
> 
> Mike


Yes, I commented on this in the other thread ("Holiday"). Seems to be a bug that is ignoring the set OFF PEAK END time which makes it pointless.

What's baffling is why the off-peak setting is currently programmed to only work with SCHEDULED DEPARTURE rather than with SCHEDULED CHARGING.

The main benefits of SCHEDULED DEPARTURE are pre-conditioning the battery and cabin before you're set to leave. However, you are also allowing the car to independently "determin[e] the best time to start charging to optimize energy costs, Battery longevity, and ensure charging completes in time for your drive". The irony of the first part is that the car takes no input from you or your utility provider so how it actually determines when the best time is to "optimize energy costs" is anyone's guess.

It's worth noting, per manual, under SCHEDULED DEPARTURE the car previously "aims to finish charging before 6AM (end of off-peak hours)". If it actually worked the new option allows you to move the "end of off-peak hours" to a time of your choosing.

IMO the whole charging scheduling system needs to be re-worked. Ideally we would set a scheduled departure time (to pre-condition battery and cabin) and also input peak hours. That way if plugged in the car will charge at any hour other than specified under "peak" and the battery and cabin will be pre-conditioned at depart time.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

aresal said:


> Yes, I commented on this in the other thread ("Holiday"). Seems to be a bug that is ignoring the set OFF PEAK END time which makes it pointless.
> 
> What's baffling is why the off-peak setting is currently programmed to only work with SCHEDULED DEPARTURE rather than with SCHEDULED CHARGING.
> 
> The main benefits of SCHEDULED DEPARTURE are pre-conditioning the battery and cabin before you're set to leave. However, you are also allowing the car to independently "determin[e] the best time to start charging to optimize energy costs, Battery longevity, and ensure charging completes in time for your drive". The irony of the first part is that the car takes no input from you or your utility provider so how it actually determines when the best time is to "optimize energy costs" is anyone's guess.
> 
> It's worth noting, per manual, under SCHEDULED DEPARTURE the car previously "aims to finish charging before 6AM (end of off-peak hours)". If it actually worked the new option allows you to move the "end of off-peak hours" to a time of your choosing.
> 
> IMO the whole charging scheduling system needs to be re-worked. Ideally we would set a scheduled departure time (to pre-condition battery and cabin) and also input peak hours. That way if plugged in the car will charge at any hour other than specified under "peak" and the battery and cabin will be pre-conditioned at depart time.


It's worse if you charge on 120v with temps approaching 0F. There are many nights when I have my charge set-point set to 70% and have about 60 miles to add overnight and I have scheduled departure set for 6:30 am and since it hasn't started charging yet at bedtime, I manually start it and when I leave in the morning, I still have hours remaining when I leave for work. My problem is the warming-the-cold-battery calculation seems to be flawed and too much time is spent warming (0 mph is displayed) and it falls behind. With 120v 20a, I max-out at 7 mph, so a warm night would result in about 50 miles added in 8 hours.


----------



## skygraff

Posted some thoughts about the UI in the holiday thread but, on the subject of charging, I think this is half-baked. Having to turn off scheduled charging (start time) in order to enable off-peak seems like a decision made by 9-5ers serviced by electric providers with fixed peak/off-peak schedules. That's great except that they've included weekday/weekend options and other flexibility which suggests they have an inkling others don't live their kind of schedules. Unfortunately, those programmers don't quite have the big picture nor have they taken into account how different utilities manage billing.

For the time being, I'll stick with a scheduled start time which, on average, is among the lower hourly rates ComEd offers even if it doesn't always work out that way after the real-time rates are calculated. As for pre-conditioning, I don't have a fixed schedule (any more than ComEd does) so I'll use the app and try to give it enough lead time or live with a cold battery for the start of my winter drives.

On a side note, I applaud all the efforts of our selfless moderators but I don't think splitting this thread has worked out as intended; having a hard time keeping track of which subjects are in which of the threads.


----------



## bwilson4web

Minor, almost laughable, bugs:

swipe left for tire pressure - if not done low enough, it causes the graphic to spin like a top. I have to make sure the swipe finger is as low as possible.
notices to App - in the past an open window or door would post an alert with the specific problem. Now I get a "generic" alert. If it isn't about to rain, I don't really care.
Bob Wilson


----------



## Mike

Not enough data yet, but I suspect increased "vampire drain" with this version. To be continued...


----------



## Bigriver

Mike said:


> Not enough data yet, but I suspect increased "vampire drain" with this version. To be continued...


That's my initial reaction too. I charged to 90% on Thursday, have not driven since then and current SOC is 85%. Teslafi tells me that is useable while actual is 86%, so 1% snowflaked. Down 4% in 4 days, which is within owner's manual specs, but still much more than the fraction of a mile that is usually lost while sitting unused.

A further breakdown of my miles lost per day is: 8.7, 2.8, 1.5 and 1.9. So most of it was the first day right after I charged and when 2020.48.30 installed.

Also of note, Teslafi is reporting most of the loss while the car is sleeping, not while it is in an idle state. We usually associate a high loss with it having insomnia, but that doesn't seem to be the case here.

And just to clarify, I don't think these losses are HIGH, but they are much higher than they have been. Hopefully just a momentary deviation.


----------



## iChris93

Bigriver said:


> So most of it was the first day right after I charged and when 2020.48.30 installed.


Perhaps just a recalibration or balance then?


----------



## Needsdecaf

I'm not seeing any significant vampire drain via TeslaFi results. And I had lots of idle periods over the holiday to check.

Edit, just reviewed more days of data. If anything, vampire drain seems more stable. Car seems to go to sleep faster, more reliably, than it had been in the past. Especially at home, where it would often fail to sleep for several hours when connected to WiFi. Now it seems to sleep, and even when not, only seems to lose 1-2% per day. I did have one instance where it did drain about 3 percent over an afternoon, but that was just one time.


----------



## Bigriver

iChris93 said:


> Perhaps just a recalibration or balance then?


Perhaps. I also went back to earlier this winter prior to the holiday updates and 1 to 2 miles loss per day while not being driven was the norm, which isn't that different than the 1.5 to 2.8 miles I noted in day 2, 3 and 4. Also more loss while asleep vs idle predates the holiday release.


----------



## Mike

Bigriver said:


> That's my initial reaction too. I charged to 90% on Thursday, have not driven since then and current SOC is 85%. Teslafi tells me that is useable while actual is 86%, so 1% snowflaked. Down 4% in 4 days, which is within owner's manual specs, but still much more than the fraction of a mile that is usually lost while sitting unused.
> 
> A further breakdown of my miles lost per day is: 8.7, 2.8, 1.5 and 1.9. So most of it was the first day right after I charged and when 2020.48.30 installed.
> 
> Also of note, Teslafi is reporting most of the loss while the car is sleeping, not while it is in an idle state. We usually associate a high loss with it having insomnia, but that doesn't seem to be the case here.
> 
> And just to clarify, I don't think these losses are HIGH, but they are much higher than they have been. Hopefully just a momentary deviation.


I need a few more days to confirm, but so far I believe my (historical sitting in the 8C garage in winter) normal loss rate of less than one half of one percent (<1/2%) per day is now one percent (1%) per 24 hour period.

Yes, within spec, but definitely higher than my historical norms.


----------



## aresal

Something new I just noticed, not sure if already mentioned:

When in park, in air con menu there is now a "Schedule" button. Pressing it opens the schedule departure pop up menu.


----------



## Garlan Garner

(53) Tesla's Full Self-Driving Beta is Currently 72% Reliable at Advanced Self-Driving Maneuvers - YouTube

According to this video - 72% reliable.

In June - what will the percentage be? 80% - 85% - 90% - ?


----------



## [email protected]

Garlan Garner said:


> (53) Tesla's Full Self-Driving Beta is Currently 72% Reliable at Advanced Self-Driving Maneuvers - YouTube
> 
> According to this video - 72% reliable.
> 
> In June - what will the percentage be? 80% - 85% - 90% - ?


being able to negotiate the construction mess in the video would elevate the score to only 75%. no-one would, in day to day driving, not testing the limits driving, allow the software to try and get through it, even if they knew it could.


----------



## skygraff

aresal said:


> Something new I just noticed, not sure if already mentioned:
> 
> When in park, in air con menu there is now a "Schedule" button. Pressing it opens the schedule departure pop up menu.


Been noted on a few lists/videos but definitely worth repeating since it's basically offering the opportunity to schedule departure time HVAC rather than just charging/preconditioning the battery.

That said, as us been noted, the charging side of this concept is lacking logical implementation since it will start charging immediately regardless of off-peak setting. They need to allow start and end time of an off-peak window and the system should warn if desired SOC will not be possible within that window so that you can elect to charge a portion outside of off-peak (closer to departure time or before off-peak as appropriate - guessing closer to departure since you'll want to avoid draining the battery for your drive).

It is too bad that scheduled departure can't be done from the app yet and/or can't be set for specific days/dates without having to sync your calendar. Does the calendar sync still dynamically schedule departures (did that ever work?)?


----------



## Garlan Garner

[email protected] said:


> being able to negotiate the construction mess in the video would elevate the score to only 75%. no-one would, in day to day driving, not testing the limits driving, allow the software to try and get through it, even if they knew it could.


What I believe would be good to do is to look at what FSD was/wasn't doing 6 months ago and what its doing now and look towards the future.
That's why I asked the question - what will FSD look like in 6 months?

If I was beta testing FSD beta in the wild...I would let it do everything until I knew what it couldn't do - and then avoid those until an update. ( Just like I do now ). I believe that the vast majority of what it does it does extremely well. Its my belief that I will be able to say that in 6 months as well.

If it wasn't a "beta" I would expect everything.


----------



## skygraff

Did what I said I was going to try with the charging and, when I slid the app charge slider to the far right (99% due to temperature), the status changed to "charging scheduled" with my departure time. I didn't go to my detached garage in order to confirm whether or not it had started charging but, about 10 minutes later, the status changed to "charging" with 3 hr 45 min remaining.

I'd calculated a 2:30ish charge time based on normal (rather than reduced by cold) rate so that's why I initiated it around 2:30 so it would fall within the off-peak level hourly cost times. 3:45 takes it a little past that but I won't be staying up to monitor whether it stops at my off-peak limit time, keeps going to hit the SOC, or stops then restarts in order to hit the SOC at my departure time. Hopefully, it will be ready for that time and I'll just have to review my electricity usage when that info updates from ComEd.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

Do we know what 30.1 addresses?


----------



## tivoboy

So, is this IT? Is this really all we’re getting for now? The holiday release? UI changes, but of bug fixes? I know it was probably aspirational and possibly prematurely anticipated, but frankly I REALLY thought we’d get some furtherance of EAP/AP/FSD tickle than just some games, some questionable UI changes and maybe some overdue fixes..?

Did they mess up the delivery or the messaging? If so, when should we expect the NEXT thing, hopefully, something more substantive and truly inspiring.


----------



## francoisp

tivoboy said:


> So, is this IT? Is this really all we're getting for now? The holiday release? UI changes, but of bug fixes? I know it was probably aspirational and possibly prematurely anticipated, but frankly I REALLY thought we'd get some furtherance of EAP/AP/FSD tickle than just some games, some questionable UI changes and maybe some overdue fixes..?
> 
> Did they mess up the delivery or the messaging? If so, when should we expect the NEXT thing, hopefully, something more substantive and truly inspiring.


I have nothing to back my comment however I have a feeling that the Autopilot programmers are mostly busy with FSD at the moment. The revamped UI, probably handled by a separate team, is likely in preparation of the release of the upcoming V11 of Autopilot that is a complete rewrite of the software and that's supposed to use the V3 hardware.


----------



## ibgeek

tivoboy said:


> So, is this IT? Is this really all we're getting for now? The holiday release? UI changes, but of bug fixes? I know it was probably aspirational and possibly prematurely anticipated, but frankly I REALLY thought we'd get some furtherance of EAP/AP/FSD tickle than just some games, some questionable UI changes and maybe some overdue fixes..?
> 
> Did they mess up the delivery or the messaging? If so, when should we expect the NEXT thing, hopefully, something more substantive and truly inspiring.


This has already been covered in this forum but I'll recap.

Elon had been promised that additional features would be ready for the winter update but a few weeks before release there was a major security bug that came to light which needed to be fixed immediately. This is why there was an update right before the holiday update. That new code then had to be merged in to the holiday update. Anyways, long story short, it wasn't all done in time. Hence we are still on version 10.x Elon was reportedly very pissed off.

Anyways hang in there, there is much more coming soon.


----------



## tivoboy

ibgeek said:


> This has already been covered in this forum but I'll recap.
> 
> Elon had been promised that additional features would be ready for the winter update but a few weeks before release there was a major security bug that came to light which needed to be fixed immediately. This is why there was an update right before the holiday update. That new code then had to be merged in to the holiday update. Anyways, long story short, it wasn't all done in time. Hence we are still on version 10.x Elon was reportedly very pissed off.
> 
> Anyways hang in there, there is much more coming soon.


Thanks for the update.. somehow even in this thinly trafficed forum I must have missed that data point. I know V11 was rumored, but not really disclosed or truly expected.. hadn't seen the issue of a "major security bug" discovered in whatever they were going to release, but better not to than to. I know Elon tweeted something, but who believes that messaging path. As they often say in business, best to lower expectations and BEAT them than to raise them and miss.


----------



## kornerz

Looks like 2020.48.26/30 has some changes in battery preheating logic.

On previous versions battery preheating (when climate is turned on via phone app) stopped when battery temperature reached 20.5C
On the latest firmware it stops preheating at 18.5C battery temp.


----------



## NR4P

Still on 48.30 and for the second time since this update, I have had to POWER OFF for 90 secs to get my audio sounds back. Directional signals, BT audio, and warning bongs/dings were silent.

Started on 48.12 I think, but each time it was immediately after the update/reboot.

Today it was out of the blue and the second time since 48.30. And noted while driving so, had to pull over and waste a few minutes.


----------



## Kizzy

NR4P said:


> Still on 48.30 and for the second time since this update, I have had to POWER OFF for 90 secs to get my audio sounds back. Directional signals, BT audio, and warning bongs/dings were silent.
> 
> Started on 48.12 I think, but each time it was immediately after the update/reboot.
> 
> Today it was out of the blue and the second time since 48.30. And noted while driving so, had to pull over and waste a few minutes.


Just an MCU reboot wasn't enough (which can technically be done without stopping) but a full Power Off?


----------



## booby31

*Version 2020.48.30.2 3d5f7b1* spotted on teslafi


----------



## NR4P

Kizzy said:


> Just an MCU reboot wasn't enough (which can technically be done without stopping) but a full Power Off?


Correct, only power off works


----------



## Needsdecaf

Day two on 48.30 and I have to say that the ability to stay straight in the right lane when an entrance ramp appears on the right is greatly diminished. Whereas for the last 9 months or so, the car would do it's best not to veer off into the merging entrance ramp, only occasionally nudging right a bit, it's back to the old days where it veers over quite confidently to split the distance. Cars must think I'm nuts pulling right and then quickly back into line as the entrance ramp dies down to nothing. 

Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## iChris93

Needsdecaf said:


> Day two on 48.30 and I have to say that the ability to stay straight in the right lane when an entrance ramp appears on the right is greatly diminished. Whereas for the last 9 months or so, the car would do it's best not to veer off into the merging entrance ramp, only occasionally nudging right a bit, it's back to the old days where it veers over quite confidently to split the distance. Cars must think I'm nuts pulling right and then quickly back into line as the entrance ramp dies down to nothing.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this?


I thought just the opposite, that it's better now. Must be hard for them to fix when the experience is inconsistent.


----------



## Needsdecaf

iChris93 said:


> I thought just the opposite, that it's better now. Must be hard for them to fix when the experience is inconsistent.


Seriously. I wonder what it is? It's a route that I travel often on, so it's not like it's someplace new it got fooled.

Going to try a full re-boot. Need to remember to do that after software updates. Maybe that will improve.


----------



## Mike

Needsdecaf said:


> Seriously. I wonder what it is? It's a route that I travel often on, so it's not like it's someplace new it got fooled.
> 
> Going to try a full re-boot. Need to remember to do that after software updates. Maybe that will improve.


And I am finding on two lane highways this version is closer to the centre painted lines (my left edge) of the lane.


----------



## francoisp

Mike said:


> And I am finding on two lane highways this version is closer to the centre painted lines (my left edge) of the lane.


I'm just hoping that improvements related to the upcoming public release of FSD will also mean a better Autopilot experience (without FSD).


----------



## Needsdecaf

FrancoisP said:


> I'm just hoping that improvements related to the upcoming public release of FSD will also mean a better Autopilot experience (without FSD).


Hope so!


----------



## ssc8666

After 48.30 upgrade, radio is stuck on the station it was last tuned to. It won't change to a different station. Anyone else noticed the same?


----------



## Needsdecaf

ssc8666 said:


> After 48.30 upgrade, radio is stuck on the station it was last tuned to. It won't change to a different station. Anyone else noticed the same?


Did you post this same question on the Houston Tesla Owner's FB Page? Or is that someone different having the same problem?


----------



## ssc8666

Needsdecaf said:


> Did you post this same question on the Houston Tesla Owner's FB Page? Or is that someone different having the same problem?


No. I didn't post this elsewhere.


----------



## GDN

ssc8666 said:


> After 48.30 upgrade, radio is stuck on the station it was last tuned to. It won't change to a different station. Anyone else noticed the same?


This has been reported a few times and I have experienced the same. I was able to change the station, I think through direct tune or just scanning up or down, but it is known (at least to this group) that the presets will not tune properly. I figure this has made it back to Tesla by now and will hopefully be fixed in the next release.


----------



## sduck

ssc8666 said:


> After 48.30 upgrade, radio is stuck on the station it was last tuned to. It won't change to a different station. Anyone else noticed the same?


This seems to be a fairly common problem. And not for just this version, it's started a few versions back for me. I've posted about it here and elsewhere, and while it doesn't affect everyone, it seems to be happening to lots of people. And no, resets/reboots don't fix it. If you make a service appointment about it they'll tell you it's a software problem, that'll be fixed in an upcoming unspecified version.


----------



## ssc8666

I sure hope they'll fix this in the next release.


----------



## changsteer

Battery drains have definitely been worse for me since 48.26 update and continuing with 48.30. Parked in a 45º+ garage and the SOC dropped from 85% to 77% for the past 48 hours. I don't even remember when was the last time it drains like this. And not like some people, mine happened mostly during awake time, only a few during sleep. By looking at TeslaFi, for some reason, my car only takes short naps (less than 30 min) now. It used to be able to sleep for hours.


----------



## ig0p0g0

My rear left seat sensor is signaling that there is a passenger in the seat, and the seatbelt indicator stays on all the time. I’m hoping this is software...anyone else?


----------



## garsh

ig0p0g0 said:


> My rear left seat sensor is signaling that there is a passenger in the seat, and the seatbelt indicator stays on all the time. I'm hoping this is software...anyone else?


Can you share a picture of what you're seeing?


----------



## wackojacko

ig0p0g0 said:


> My rear left seat sensor is signaling that there is a passenger in the seat, and the seatbelt indicator stays on all the time. I'm hoping this is software...anyone else?


not a perfect solution but it you toggle it to a child car seat the seatbelt message will go away.


----------



## Jarettp

My driver seat controls are all mixed up now. Pressing the seat back tilt switch moves the entire seat and vice versa. There's also no way to move the seat rearward without restoring from my profile defaults.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Jarettp said:


> My driver seat controls are all mixed up now. Pressing the seat back tilt switch moves the entire seat and vice versa. There's also no way to move the seat rearward without restoring from my profile defaults.


Damn, that sucks. That's really odd...


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I had problem with my passenger seat sensor and something else (that eludes me) in the last few months. They all eventually resolved themselves before I managed to get a ranger service appt set up.

I chalked it up to a buggy build.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

I assume that 30.1 and 30.2 are betas, due to their slow rollout.

What I want to assume based on the numbers, is that twice as many people got 30.2, as 30.1, which would mean nice progress.


----------



## GDN

Rick Steinwand said:


> I assume that 30.1 and 30.2 are betas, due to their slow rollout.
> 
> What I want to assume based on the numbers, is that twice as many people got 30.2, as 30.1, which would mean nice progress.
> 
> View attachment 36638


I think just some simple testing perhaps. I have not heard any chatter that they were beta's and of all of those running the FSD betas not a single one has shown up on Teslafi since the beginning, so I don't think we'd see this many. I think it is simply Tesla's way of testing. We've seen this before.


----------



## Kizzy

Can anyone confirm that press and holding the car Model/trim on the software screen brings up the prompt to enter an access code?

That's right. I still haven't updated.


----------



## EpsilonKore

Kizzy said:


> Can anyone confirm that press and holding the car Model/trim on the software screen brings up the prompt to enter an access code?
> 
> That's right. I still haven't updated.


Can comfirm!


----------



## 2Kap

First time charging since updating to .30 and it blew right past my charging limit. I’ve had go 1-2% before but not 5% 

🤔


----------



## skygraff

2Kap said:


> First time charging since updating to .30 and it blew right past my charging limit. I've had go 1-2% before but not 5%
> 
> 🤔


Did ambient temperature rise after charging was complete?

I find recent loads have resulted in a greater capacity swing due to temperature than previously but I'm guessing that's more to do with displayed info than actual battery function.


----------



## 2Kap

skygraff said:


> Did ambient temperature rise after charging was complete?
> 
> I find recent loads have resulted in a greater capacity swing due to temperature than previously but I'm guessing that's more to do with displayed info than actual battery function.


Hmm... it's been in the garage the whole time. I say the temp fluctuated from low 30s to mid 30s.
I suspected the lower temps might have had an affect.


----------



## Needsdecaf

2Kap said:


> First time charging since updating to .30 and it blew right past my charging limit. I've had go 1-2% before but not 5%
> 
> 🤔


I've had a consistent 1, 2, 3% overrun in about a third of my charges.

Woke up this morning to a full 5% over.

WTF?!


----------



## JWardell

It's not changes in ambient temperature..it's changes in battery pack temperature. The UI can remove a few percent depending on how cold the pack is, especially if it shows a snowflake. So it all depends on what the temp is when it finishes charging...and then when you later look at it. In reality it is probably always at the percent you set it to. It's just an artificial correction.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

This just in.... https://www.notateslaapp.com/software-updates/version/2020.48.35/release-notes

Film at 11.


----------



## garsh

Rick Steinwand said:


> This just in.... https://www.notateslaapp.com/software-updates/version/2020.48.35/release-notes


No change to release notes.
https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2020.48.35


----------



## Rick Steinwand

garsh said:


> No change to release notes.
> https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2020.48.35


So far only a handful of S & X installs in England.

I still want it.


----------



## Bernard

Needsdecaf said:


> Day two on 48.30 and I have to say that the ability to stay straight in the right lane when an entrance ramp appears on the right is greatly diminished. Whereas for the last 9 months or so, the car would do it's best not to veer off into the merging entrance ramp, only occasionally nudging right a bit, it's back to the old days where it veers over quite confidently to split the distance. Cars must think I'm nuts pulling right and then quickly back into line as the entrance ramp dies down to nothing.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this?


The exact reverse for me. In the nearly 3 yrs I've had my Model 3, build 48.30 is the first with which the car does not swerve noticeably into the merging entrance lane -- it does a minor nod in that lane's direction, but no more. All 30+ previous builds would swerve at least a couple of feet -- the builds in 2018 amd early 2019 swerved abruptly by 5-6 feet to keep the car in the new "middle" of the "lane" -- scary.


----------



## Nom

Has anyone mentioned that the games don’t work? Tried Solitaire, screen won’t react to touch. Tried other games. Also screen touch not responding. ☹. Filed big report.


----------



## FRC

Nom said:


> Has anyone mentioned that the games don't work? Tried Solitaire, screen won't react to touch. Tried other games. Also screen touch not responding. ☹. Filed big report.


Reboot didn't fix this?


----------



## tivoboy

We’ve really had a lack of my movement on the release front.. with that near end of year tweet from Elon, I figured there was something bigger that was coming that they had to pull to tune up before release. Didn’t think it would be three weeks or more before we saw something more substantive..


----------



## sduck

Agreed - this weeks long wait for the "big fix" release is getting really frustrating. Meanwhile I have no album art, a broken radio, and this ridiculous new UI that doesn't serve me any useful purpose. Can we go back to 2020.40.8, the last one where everything worked?


----------



## ibgeek

Nom said:


> Has anyone mentioned that the games don't work? Tried Solitaire, screen won't react to touch. Tried other games. Also screen touch not responding. ☹. Filed big report.


Work fine for me.


----------



## Mike

My 10 day (so far) static test of vampire drain since the Christmas update:










Back of napkin math: assuming a 72 kWh usable capacity, 3/10 of 1% per day equals about 216 Wh per day "vampire drain".

FWIW: my wife's 2021 Kona EV, stored in the same conditions, uses about 17 Wh per day "vampire drain".

Since we are in COVID lock-down, I'll let this ad hoc test continue until I have to actually drive somewhere...


----------



## tivoboy

sduck said:


> Agreed - this weeks long wait for the "big fix" release is getting really frustrating. Meanwhile I have no album art, a broken radio, and this ridiculous new UI that doesn't serve me any useful purpose. Can we go back to 2020.40.8, the last one where everything worked?


I'm still dealing with GPS issues where the car thinks its streets over or even running down a stream nearby.. and the mirrors don't auto reopen when I pull out of the garage anymore all the trim. 1/3 I have to manually deploy them.

And I'm still seeing an annoying bug that I sent to Tesla, which is IF a tile ./ card is up on the left nav screen, and one goes into reverse, the backup cam shows up on the right NAV Screen, but all the proximity sensor data, distances to objects from the rear and sides remains covered up by the tile / card, one has to swipe to remove the tile / card to be able to see proximity info or distances in inches.


----------



## garsh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350846981220954115


----------



## tivoboy

garsh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350846981220954115


mother of god please let this be true, I need SOMETHING!... soon!


----------



## victor

tivoboy said:


> mother of god please let this be true, I need SOMETHING!... soon!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350884132583141376


----------



## gary in NY

Seems now when the car sits for a few days, the phone key does not work. It's an easy turn off BT, turn on BT fix, but is something I rarely, if ever, had to do before. (iPhone 12 pro, 2020.48.30)


----------



## Needsdecaf

garsh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1350846981220954115


----------



## TesLou

Nom said:


> Has anyone mentioned that the games don't work? Tried Solitaire, screen won't react to touch. Tried other games. Also screen touch not responding. ☹. Filed big report.


I had issues with Solitaire. It took 3 or 4 reboots for it to work correctly. All is good now.


----------



## Garlan Garner

Mike said:


> My 10 day (so far) static test of vampire drain since the Christmas update:
> 
> View attachment 36710
> 
> 
> Back of napkin math: assuming a 72 kWh usable capacity, 3/10 of 1% per day equals about 216 Wh per day "vampire drain".
> 
> FWIW: my wife's 2021 Kona EV, stored in the same conditions, uses about 17 Wh per day "vampire drain".
> 
> Since we are in COVID lock-down, I'll let this ad hoc test continue until I have to actually drive somewhere...


Wait....its 9 degrees C?


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

I just found out TeslaCam is working on my ext4 partition again in this version.


----------



## Metasequoia1

Vendacious said:


> Ever since I installed this update I've been unable to change the station on FM radio. I tried the brake pedal + 2 steering wheel reset and the problem remained. Switching to USB audio works fine. Switching back to FM radio starts playing audio but I can't tell which station it is tuned to on the screen nor can I change it. Has anybody else seen this?


I have this problem, too. Did you ever figure out a fix??


----------



## Mike

Garlan Garner said:


> Wait....its 9 degrees C?


Heated and ventilated garage.

It's normal winter outside.


----------



## sduck

Metasequoia1 said:


> I have this problem, too. Did you ever figure out a fix??


There isn't a fix, besides waiting for an update to fix it. If you make a service appointment about it that's what they'll tell you.


----------



## Chris350

Yeah.... Waiting for a new release is painful when the firmware you have has introduced bugs.

For me, 15 minutes of playing anything in the Tesla Theater fills up the memory causing freezing and locking up... Sometime it even forces a reboot...


----------



## ateslik

is this the most releases ever under a major week (2020.48)? Is this the longest wait between major week releases? There's got to be some nerd tracking this most important information!


----------



## FRC

February is fast approaching. Maybe Elon is confusing Christmas with Valentines Day?


----------



## NR4P

New bug experience. Still on 48.30
Got in the car yesterday, both BT phone's were gone from the BT menu's. Nothing listed. No music from phone.

Car key worked and still paired. How odd.

Adding them back was no trouble.


----------



## Garlan Garner

NR4P said:


> New bug experience. Still on 48.30
> Got in the car yesterday, both BT phone's were gone from the BT menu's. Nothing listed. No music from phone.
> 
> Car key worked and still paired. How odd.
> 
> Adding them back was no trouble.


I just that the same issue 2 days ago. I re-established my phone and all has been well.


----------



## garsh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351996254956433411


----------



## Jason F

garsh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351996254956433411


Updating now. Release notes don't look very exciting.


----------



## Lgkahn

48.35.5 installed dont see anything new


----------



## Garlan Garner

Lgkahn said:


> 48.35.5 installed dont see anything new


Did you notice a difference in the splash screens?


----------



## iChris93

Garlan Garner said:


> Did you notice a difference in the splash screens?
> 
> View attachment 36768


I fail to see the difference in your two figures? You're just showing a lower portion on the right. The PRND is not in the figure on the right so you can see the TPMS and seatbelt indication on the bottom. Is there something else?


----------



## Garlan Garner

iChris93 said:


> I fail to see the difference in your two figures? You're just showing a lower portion on the right. The PRND is not in the figure on the right so you can see the TPMS and seatbelt indication on the bottom. Is there something else?


My pic isn't a side by side comparison of 2 different figures.

There are more icons on the screen than what used to be there.

A new icon depicts adjustable suspension. Look right above the brake indicator.


----------



## iChris93

Garlan Garner said:


> My pic isn't a side by side comparison of 2 different figures.
> 
> There are more icons on the screen than what used to be there.
> 
> A new icon depicts adjustable suspension.


Look at that! I got confused because the image was titled compare so I was trying to compare the two 😅


----------



## NJturtlePower

Garlan Garner said:


> My pic isn't a side by side comparison of 2 different figures.
> 
> There are more icons on the screen than what used to be there.
> 
> A new icon depicts adjustable suspension. Look right above the brake indicator.


 Yup, that's the word on the street.....

https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-3-model-y-adjustable-suspension-update-owners-manual/


----------



## RickO2018

I've noticed that both my selected radio stations (one HD) are now being received with 48.35.5. Could not change them with earlier version.


----------



## msjulie

gary in NY said:


> Seems now when the car sits for a few days, the phone key does not work. It's an easy turn off BT, turn on BT fix, but is something I rarely, if ever, had to do before. (iPhone 12 pro, 2020.48.30)


One thing I've noticed in the pandemic age is that my car doesn't get driven for days at a time and goes into deep sleep, that may explain what you see

Since my car is plugged in always, on those rare occasions I drive it I have to unplug first and that seems to wake it up in combination with the phone being right there.


----------



## gary in NY

msjulie said:


> One thing I've noticed in the pandemic age is that my car doesn't get driven for days at a time and goes into deep sleep, that may explain what you see
> 
> Since my car is plugged in always, on those rare occasions I drive it I have to unplug first and that seems to wake it up in combination with the phone being right there.


That's possible. But my workshop is in the same garage, and I am working there every day. So I'm standing 10 or less feet away. Sometimes the car makes the usual "wake up" noises when I am standing close by. Sometimes I open the door or trunk to get something. We'll see later because I have to run out, and the car has been sitting for several days now.


----------



## Reliev

FRC said:


> February is fast approaching. Maybe Elon is confusing Christmas with Valentines Day?


I've said this before but I think it's groundhog day it is approaching.


----------



## FRC

We're up to 16 versions of 2020.48. Record?


----------



## Garlan Garner

FRC said:


> We're up to 16 versions of 2020.48. Record?


I'm looking forward to the first 2021 version.


----------



## tivoboy

Another day. Another seemingly inconsequential update.


----------



## gary in NY

gary in NY said:


> That's possible. But my workshop is in the same garage, and I am working there every day. So I'm standing 10 or less feet away. Sometimes the car makes the usual "wake up" noises when I am standing close by. Sometimes I open the door or trunk to get something. We'll see later because I have to run out, and the car has been sitting for several days now.


Follow up on this: when I went to the car earlier tonight to run an errand, it did not recognize the phone once again. Turning blue tooth off then back on fixes the problem, but it's getting old fast. I've only had to do this once or twice in the past two years, now it's every few days.

EDIT: just got .35.5, so maybe that will fix it.


----------



## sduck

Installed 35.5. Same old same old, except now my radio is tunable! USB album art is still borked, as usual.


----------



## Garlan Garner

tivoboy said:


> Another day. Another seemingly inconsequential update.


What about the post above this one?


----------



## Rhea G.

Metasequoia1 said:


> I have this problem, too. Did you ever figure out a fix??


I had this problem with a December update but this latest release 48.35.5 fixed it. I can now tune all radio stations, not just 1.


----------



## RichEV

ateslik said:


> is this the most releases ever under a major week (2020.48)? Is this the longest wait between major week releases? There's got to be some nerd tracking this most important information!


On my car

2019.32 -> 2019.36 was 72 days between installs (6 releases of 2019.32 installed)
2020.12 -> 2020.16 was 67 days
2019.40 -> 2020/4 was 50 days

The average delay between major week releases has been 28 days.

so far 37 days (and 5 releases) since 2020.48 - but it seems like forever while we're waiting for V11 & #FSDbeta!


----------



## serpico007

Still on 2020.48.30 040912887bad. Anyone else on the same version with the letters "bad" on the end?


----------



## SP's Tesla

serpico007 said:


> Still on 2020.48.30 040912887bad. Anyone else on the same version with the letters "bad" on the end?


Yes, I had the same version on my Y until I updated to 2020.48.35.5. Software engineers have a sick sense of humor...

Sean


----------



## ras2645

With 48.35.5 my phone as a key has been spotty and i had issues getting my charge port to open for charging, these issues didn't exist before this update.
Earnings and quarterly call are on 1/27, I'm hopeful Tesla is planning wider release of FSd beta before then so that they can point to its success during the call, seems plausible.


----------



## iChris93

ras2645 said:


> i had issues getting my charge port to open for charging


I'm having issues with it responding to the button on the connectors handle. What are your symptoms?


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

SP's Tesla said:


> Yes, I had the same version on my Y until I updated to 2020.48.35.5. Software engineers have a sick sense of humor...
> 
> Sean


Possibly just a hex value, or has someone seen letters higher than hex would account for? But yes about engineers having a sick sense of humor.... I work with tons of them. (but Cops are worse)...


----------



## Mike

FWIW, paused my vampire drain test to install the latest version (35.5):


----------



## ras2645

iChris93 said:


> I'm having issues with it responding to the button on the connectors handle. What are your symptoms?


The button on the connector handle didn't work after multiple attempts and touching the door was unsuccessful too, then I went into the car and tried to open it from the screen and that didn't work either. I decided to leave it and come back later hoping that it would solve its self, when I returned I used the button on the connector handle and it opened for me.


----------



## gary in NY

ras2645 said:


> The button on the connector handle didn't work after multiple attempts and touching the door was unsuccessful too, then I went into the car and tried to open it from the screen and that didn't work either. I decided to leave it and come back later hoping that it would solve its self, when I returned I used the button on the connector handle and it opened for me.


Most likely not related to software. I went through a similar scenario (which kept getting worse), and in the end the charge port had to be replaced.


----------



## ras2645

gary in NY said:


> Most likely not related to software. I went through a similar scenario (which kept getting worse), and in the end the charge port had to be replaced.


good to know, thank you


----------



## John Di Cecco

Make sure you know how to open charge port manually from inside trunk in case it fails at a bad time


----------



## Garlan Garner

Cool...

*2020.48.35.5*
My alerts for things such as "Regenerative Braking Reduced due to cold weather and Low Tire Pressure" alerts are all the way at the very bottom of the screen now.

Its no longer pasted across the back of the car on the screen.

Thanks Tesla.

I'm thankful for the small things in life.


----------



## JWardell

I've never seen the version poll take up the whole screen before!
It's time to move on, Tesla!


----------



## serpico007

Finally got the new update last night. Bug fixes I heard but I went from .30 to 35.5 so perhaps there is more than just larger text sizes for the S dash display.


----------



## Garlan Garner

serpico007 said:


> Finally got the new update last night. Bug fixes I heard but I went from .30 to 35.5 so perhaps there is more than just larger text sizes for the S dash display.


It looks like larger font sizes on the 3 as well.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux

Went from 48.30 to 48.35.5 yesterday. New version appears to have fixed the problem with bluetooth playback; in the previous version, I couldn't navigate or pause the playback from the screen or pause with the left steering wheel ******.


----------



## Garlan Garner

Fonts are bigger....bluetooth works better ....."crickets". 

I refuse to believe we are where we are.


----------



## davidviolin

JeanDeBarraux said:


> Went from 48.30 to 48.35.5 yesterday. New version appears to have fixed the problem with bluetooth playback; in the previous version, I couldn't navigate or pause the playback from the screen or pause with the left steering wheel ******.


I got same issue... still on .30. Quite annoying actually!


----------



## skygraff

Interestingly, I just updated the other day and, for the first time, was using my new iPhone 12 mini (iOS 14) as an audio source last night only to have all those control issues. Never experienced them with my old iPhone 6 (iOS 12) on .30 or .35.

Followed the troubleshooting instructions on Tesla’s Bluetooth screen (actually reversed the order but forgetting didn’t work while power off/on did) and everything worked fine. Strangely, after that was fixed, the “album art” of the podcast I was listening to disappeared.

Side note, still no voice commands for TuneIn or radio station selection and the USB connection error returned after the update and even appeared once more a day following my cable pull/thumb wheel reset procedure.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Did anything on the display change on the 3? I haven’t noticed it if so...,


----------



## Mike

Garlan Garner said:


> Fonts are bigger....bluetooth works better ....."crickets".
> 
> I refuse to believe we are where we are.


When on two lane highways, autopilot still tracks too close to the centerline and causes oncoming traffic to have to veer to their right shoulder.


----------



## Mike

Went for a 90 minute drive yesterday (clean, dry roads...first drive in 16 days) on 35.5.

Whilst on the freeway using autopilot, I noticed the forward proximity sensors were no longer displaying warnings of any close obstacles.

The rear facing sensors were still displaying the familiar grey/yellow arcs as passing vehicles went by me, but none at the front.

Under manual driving conditions off the freeway, the forward proximity sensor signals once again were painting as expected.

Is this typical and was simply not noticed by me before yesterday?


----------



## Ed Woodrick

Has anyone noticed that the microphone icon on the screen seems to be missing? If the passenger wants to do anything it seems that they can only press the button on the steering wheel.


----------



## iChris93

Ed Woodrick said:


> Has anyone noticed that the microphone icon on the screen seems to be missing? If the passenger wants to do anything it seems that they can only press the button on the steering wheel.


Yes, this was reported earlier in the thread. Interesting change.


----------



## msjulie

Sigh, not encouraging reports. No UI "cleanup" I suspect based on these reports


----------



## FRC

iChris93 said:


> Yes, this was reported earlier in the thread. Interesting change.


I like the removal of the microphone button from the screen. I might be in the minority, but I don't care for my passenger adjusting anything. I find it very distracting as I feel the need to make sure they aren't messing with anything vital.


----------



## Garlan Garner

Mike said:


> When on two lane highways, autopilot still tracks too close to the centerline and causes oncoming traffic to have to veer to their right shoulder.


Does it?

I know I shouldn't be surprised but I am. This is really where we are.


----------



## iChris93

Garlan Garner said:


> I know I shouldn't be surprised but I am. This is really where we are.


Yeah, I guess this is what happens when Tesla doesn't have a PR team or a way to communicate well with customer service. We're left speculating and complaining on forums.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Mike said:


> When on two lane highways, autopilot still tracks too close to the centerline and causes oncoming traffic to have to veer to their right shoulder.


Have you tried a camera recalibration?


----------



## Mike

Rick Steinwand said:


> Have you tried a camera recalibration?


I have done so, with every software iteration since the option was made known to me a few months back.

I have not done it yet with 35.5 as I wanted yesterday's drive to not be encumbered with that process.

I will do the recalibration on my next planned drive, set for this Friday.

I don't anticipate the camera recalibration will make any difference.

As I have stated in the past, the placement of the vehicle graphic within the lane (on the UI) shows a bias to the left side of the lane, so the car's sensor system is calibrated correctly.

The issue is the software.


----------



## Garlan Garner

iChris93 said:


> Yeah, I guess this is what happens when Tesla doesn't have a PR team or a way to communicate well with customer service. We're left speculating and complaining on forums.


Well,

I find it rather mysterious and somewhat exciting to be in the dark about updates.

I'm 53. Two kids and a wife. Kids = 23 and 26. Out of the house.

For me....life is slow and not a lot is earth shattering- especially car updates. I'm immensely entertained watching Tesla's journey through software. PR Team? They would remove the mystery.

I would actually pay to have the mystery if Tesla offered it. I'm getting it for free.


----------



## sduck

Mike said:


> When on two lane highways, autopilot still tracks too close to the centerline and causes oncoming traffic to have to veer to their right shoulder.


I don't doubt that this is happening for you, but it's not happening with my car. It stays right in the middle of the lane.


----------



## Garlan Garner

Mike said:


> I have done so, with every software iteration since the option was made known to me a few months back.
> 
> I have not done it yet with 35.5 as I wanted yesterday's drive to not be encumbered with that process.
> 
> I will do the recalibration on my next planned drive, set for this Friday.
> 
> I don't anticipate the camera recalibration will make any difference.
> 
> As I have stated in the past, the placement of the vehicle graphic within the lane (on the UI) shows a bias to the left side of the lane, so the car's sensor system is calibrated correctly.
> 
> The issue is the software.


It has to be your hardware.

I have your same exact software and it works for me.

You should book mobile service.


----------



## francoisp

sduck said:


> I don't doubt that this is happening for you, but it's not happening with my car. It stays right in the middle of the lane.


I find that when taking a tight right turn the car does have a tendency to hug the centerline, sometime to the point where I feel the need to take over. When driving on a straight line, the car is solidly in the middle.


----------



## ig0p0g0

garsh said:


> Can you share a picture of what you're seeing?


Sorry for the slow reply... it's just the standard seatbelt indicator...someone is in the seat without a seatbelt...but nobody was, not a feather sitting on the seat. It went away after a couple days and without a software update, hopefully a one time glitch.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

Rick Steinwand said:


> Have you tried a camera recalibration?


Where can I find info on recalibrating cameras?


----------



## FRC

PalmtreesCalling said:


> Where can I find info on recalibrating cameras?


Controls>Service>Camera Calibration>Clear Calibration. Then a short drive allows the cameras to re-calibrate. This info is in the autopilot notes section of the owners manual.


----------



## M3OC Rules

I was on 2020.48.26 until 1/23/2021. I got the notification 2020.48.30 was available on the 5th or 6th but I didn't install it because I was going on a trip. I never installed it and wasn't connected to wifi while on the trip. On the 22nd I think it was, the car downloaded 2020.48.35.5 over the LTE connection.


----------



## Mike

Garlan Garner said:


> It has to be your hardware.
> 
> I have your same exact software and it works for me.
> 
> You should book mobile service.


I talked to my mobile service guy aboutt this, about eight weeks ago.

He told me there is nothing wrong with the hardware in my car.


----------



## tivoboy

FRC said:


> Controls>Service>Camera Calibration>Clear Calibration. Then a short drive allows the cameras to re-calibrate. This info is in the autopilot notes section of the owners manual.


i've wondered about this in the past.. I know the car does this right after purchase, but do you/we know if the car does this regularly? I know I get some error messages sometimes, I figured that was probably either debris or i/o from the pillar cameras. Would doing re-calibrations after every few SW updates be recommended or just unnecessary?


----------



## ibgeek

tivoboy said:


> i've wondered about this in the past.. I know the car does this right after purchase, but do you/we know if the car does this regularly? I know I get some error messages sometimes, I figured that was probably either debris or i/o from the pillar cameras. Would doing re-calibrations after every few SW updates be recommended or just unnecessary?


It's probably unnecessary to do after every update but can't hurt anything. If you are experiencing issues with AP then I recommend doing it. If the re-calibration doesn't help your issue then I would move to a service request.


----------



## FRC

tivoboy said:


> i've wondered about this in the past.. I know the car does this right after purchase, but do you/we know if the car does this regularly? I know I get some error messages sometimes, I figured that was probably either debris or i/o from the pillar cameras. Would doing re-calibrations after every few SW updates be recommended or just unnecessary?


I've put 73K miles on my car and have never needed or done a recalibration.


----------



## Mike

Mike said:


> I talked to my mobile service guy aboutt this, about eight weeks ago.
> 
> He told me there is nothing wrong with the hardware in my car.


Further to my last: texted my mobile guy again...he did a remote check...says my B pillar cameras are not "calibrated completely. Need some long highway drives to finish that up. Left is almost done but right needs lots".

I plan on another road trip Friday...my mobile guy will check the status after that drive.

I'll keep folks posted on my results.


----------



## Ed Woodrick

FRC said:


> I like the removal of the microphone button from the screen. I might be in the minority, but I don't care for my passenger adjusting anything. I find it very distracting as I feel the need to make sure they aren't messing with anything vital.


You'd rather have the passenger bother the driver to open the glovebox?
You've never had someone doing the navigation from the right seat? (Not a right seat driver, someone who is actually navigating. And that can mean going to multiple destinations)
Right seat choosing songs to play?

There are a lot of good reasons why the right seat would need access.

But then again, I can respect your position of being a driver and a passenger is only allowed to sit in the car. And of course there is never a passenger that is smarter than you and you'd never let your spouse drive your car. That's the way some people are.


----------



## FRC

Odd case of respect.


----------



## testar

I was happy to see that they fixed the small font issue so quickly.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Mike said:


> Further to my last: texted my mobile guy again...he did a remote check...says my B pillar cameras are not "calibrated completely. Need some long highway drives to finish that up. Left is almost done but right needs lots".
> 
> I plan on another road trip Friday...my mobile guy will check the status after that drive.
> 
> I'll keep folks posted on my results.


Calibration goes faster on good roads with good lane markings. Don't do it on snowy roads or roads that are all patched up. I did mine once on Interstate with fresh paint.


----------



## garsh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353973702795304960


----------



## Garlan Garner

garsh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353973702795304960


This has been the longest beta of a beta concerning FSD that I can remember.

These beta testers must be golden people.


----------



## Mesprit87

Well so much for waiting this one out, they forced 35.5 through LTE.
Bye bye big map (for now I hope) hello almost useless bigger UI screen (in my case, no longer have FSD).


----------



## iChris93

garsh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353973702795304960


I think they've cried wolf before and said it was being pushed to EAP members. Any other proof of this?


----------



## francoisp

Rick Steinwand said:


> Calibration goes faster on good roads with good lane markings. Don't do it on snowy roads or roads that are all patched up. I did mine once on Interstate with fresh paint.


No proper calibration possible in Québec then 🤪 (ps: I'm from there).


----------



## Needsdecaf

Mike said:


> I talked to my mobile service guy aboutt this, about eight weeks ago.
> 
> He told me there is nothing wrong with the hardware in my car.


Exactly. It's 100% not the hardware, it's the software. Ever since the Christmas update, my car has gone back to veering right when an entrance ramp comes onto the highway. Hasn't done that in a long time. But it has started doing it again. Hardware is the same, software is different.

Also, people have reported 100% the opposite on their cars. I trust that they know what they are talking about and take their words as truth, and yet that does not mean my car isn't doing it. Why the difference? Software choices.


----------



## Garlan Garner

Mike said:


> Further to my last: texted my mobile guy again...he did a remote check...says my B pillar cameras are not "calibrated completely. Need some long highway drives to finish that up. Left is almost done but right needs lots".
> 
> I plan on another road trip Friday...my mobile guy will check the status after that drive.
> 
> I'll keep folks posted on my results.


Question:

I wonder if the calibration of hardware is considered a software move.


----------



## tivoboy

Sort of funny that they are stilL on 2020.xx.xxx beta builds.. nothing from 2021 yet. Doesn’t seem like much of an agile development.


----------



## Garlan Garner

tivoboy said:


> Sort of funny that they are stilL on 2020.xx.xxx beta builds.. nothing from 2021 yet. Doesn't seem like much of an agile development.


Does the number of the update dictate the quality of the software? If so...they should just slap a number on it.

Its functionally better than any other manufacturer ( as a whole ).


----------



## tivoboy

Garlan Garner said:


> Does the number of the update dictate the quality of the software? If so...they should just slap a number on it.
> 
> Its functionally better than any other manufacturer ( as a whole ).


No, it doesn't, but it does seem odd that for the several updates IN 2021 that the FSD beta has received, they don't consider any of them a 2021 build yet?


----------



## Long Ranger

Mesprit87 said:


> Well so much for waiting this one out, they forced 35.5 through LTE.
> Bye bye big map (for now I hope) hello almost useless bigger UI screen (in my case, no longer have FSD).


Did they actually automatically force install it on you or only force the download? My downloads have all been happening over WiFi, but I haven't clicked to install them. I downloaded 35.5 on Jan 20, but I'm still on 2020.48.12.1.


----------



## M3OC Rules

Long Ranger said:


> Did they actually automatically force install it on you or only force the download? My downloads have all been happening over WiFi, but I haven't clicked to install them. I downloaded 35.5 on Jan 20, but I'm still on 2020.48.12.1.


I had a force download (LTE) but it did not force install. I installed it a day or two later.


----------



## garsh

tivoboy said:


> No, it doesn't, but it does seem odd that for the several updates IN 2021 that the FSD beta has received, they don't consider any of them a 2021 build yet?


That timestamp just denotes a major version - it's pretty easy to use a timestamp for version numbers, rather than trying to decide when something is version 1.1 vs 2.0 (of course, Tesla decided to do both for some reason).
It just marks when this version of production software was forked from the main development branch. It doesn't really mean that it's a "2020 build" in any other sense.


----------



## Mike

testar said:


> I was happy to see that they fixed the small font issue so quickly.
> 
> View attachment 36844


I see you have a green battery icon again. Nice.


----------



## tivoboy

Mike said:


> I see you have a green battery icon again. Nice.


Why no M3 love? Maybe we're getting something EVEN BETTER!...


----------



## Mike

Rick Steinwand said:


> Calibration goes faster on good roads with good lane markings. Don't do it on snowy roads or roads that are all patched up. I did mine once on Interstate with fresh paint.


Update: I did a 200 km drive, with NOA, on the 401 (limited access freeway) this morning, with clear and dry conditions (glad for that as we are now in the middle of heavy snow showers).

After my drive, I pinged my mobile repair guy and here is some of his reply:

*"...the cameras are now all at 100% calibrated minus the right pillar which is now up to 73%. Great progress. There is no repair in regards to lane behavior. The software that manages that position is set and it will choose the position it determines necessary..."*

It would be nice to know that even if one is able to activate autopilot by virtue of the UI presenting the grey steering wheel icon, the cameras may only be "rough calibrated".

I had assumed that once one sees the grey steering wheel icon that indicates autopilot is available, all the cameras were "100% calibrated".

Even with the 200 kms today and the 100 kms a few days ago, my right B pillar camera is still not 100%.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

FrancoisP said:


> No proper calibration possible in Québec then 🤪 (ps: I'm from there).


Roads suck in North Dakota too.


----------



## DocScott

Not a complaint, just an observation:

I took a short drive today on 202.48.35.5, and my car (M3, HW 2.5, AP) was pretty clearly more reluctant to engage Autosteer. It's not that there were more disengagements; there were just more situations where it wouldn't let me turn it on. One that particularly struck me was on a divided parkway, with two lanes in each direction, clear lane markings, in the daytime, with no snow or rain. About ten seconds later, it did let me engage, but for whatever reason it wasn't ready the first time. There were probably half a dozen of those where from past experience it would let me engage but today it made me wait.

It's possible that's some sort of calibration behavior, I suppose, and that it will go back to normal after some more driving. But it could also be that they've narrowed the criteria for allowing Autosteer to be engaged.

Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Garlan Garner

Mike said:


> Update: I did a 200 km drive, with NOA, on the 401 (limited access freeway) this morning, with clear and dry conditions (glad for that as we are now in the middle of heavy snow showers).
> 
> After my drive, I pinged my mobile repair guy and here is some of his reply:
> 
> *"...the cameras are now all at 100% calibrated minus the right pillar which is now up to 73%. Great progress. There is no repair in regards to lane behavior. The software that manages that position is set and it will choose the position it determines necessary..."*
> 
> It would be nice to know that even if one is able to activate autopilot by virtue of the UI presenting the grey steering wheel icon, the cameras may only be "rough calibrated".
> 
> I had assumed that once one sees the grey steering wheel icon that indicates autopilot is available, all the cameras were "100% calibrated".
> 
> Even with the 200 kms today and the 100 kms a few days ago, my right B pillar camera is still not 100%.


FSD doesn't use all of the cameras 100% yet.










My only concern is if my FSD works or not. How it works - its been interesting and fun to learn about....but not necessary for me to master.

Its certainly an interesting thing to learn all cameras don't have to be calibrated.... but not necessary for me to know - as tomorrow - it might be different.


----------



## Garlan Garner

DocScott said:


> Not a complaint, just an observation:
> 
> I took a short drive today on 202.48.35.5, and my car (M3, HW 2.5, AP) was pretty clearly more reluctant to engage Autosteer. It's not that there were more disengagements; there were just more situations where it wouldn't let me turn it on. One that particularly struck me was on a divided parkway, with two lanes in each direction, clear lane markings, in the daytime, with no snow or rain. About ten seconds later, it did let me engage, but for whatever reason it wasn't ready the first time. There were probably half a dozen of those where from past experience it would let me engage but today it made me wait.
> 
> It's possible that's some sort of calibration behavior, I suppose, and that it will go back to normal after some more driving. But it could also be that they've narrowed the criteria for allowing Autosteer to be engaged.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this?


Somewhat,

My car is now reluctant to engage when in a situation where the law says I can't change lanes ( solid lines ). It used to allow it and now it doesn't on occasion.

Oh well....it might be different later. Who knows.

Its still beta.

What comes after beta? Is there a version that begins with the letter "c"?


----------



## ibgeek

tivoboy said:


> No, it doesn't, but it does seem odd that for the several updates IN 2021 that the FSD beta has received, they don't consider any of them a 2021 build yet?


The code base for 2021 is all based on the new 8 camera panorama neural net architecture. That code base is not ready yet but will be soon. This will be your V11. There is internal code being tested but there are A LOT of changes so it's going to be just a bit longer before we see it. I can't give you any timelines but I can tell you that it is where the majority of the effort at Tesla is going. They got delayed first by a security bug just prior to Christmas and then bugs introduced by the security patch as well as bugs introduced by the rushed Christmas update. It will be exciting to see AP moved to this new NN as that will really improve things across the board. This info comes from folks inside Tesla who will remain nameless.


----------



## ibgeek

Garlan Garner said:


> FSD doesn't use all of the cameras 100% yet.
> 
> View attachment 36852
> 
> 
> My only concern is if my FSD works or not. How it works - its been interesting and fun to learn about....but not necessary for me to master.
> 
> Its certainly an interesting thing to learn all cameras don't have to be calibrated.... but not necessary for me to know - as tomorrow - it might be different.


Actually it does use all of the cameras but they are all checked separately and as a result, at a very reduced frame rate. The new system stitches all 8 cameras in to one big picture that refreshes at a much higher frame rate. It allows the car to essentially look at everything at once all the time. This is where the magic really starts to happen.


----------



## M3OC Rules

ibgeek said:


> The code base for 2021 is all based on the new 8 camera panorama neural net architecture. That code base is not ready yet but will be soon. This will be your V11. There is internal code being tested but there are A LOT of changes so it's going to be just a bit longer before we see it. I can't give you any timelines but I can tell you that it is where the majority of the effort at Tesla is going. They got delayed first by a security bug just prior to Christmas and then bugs introduced by the security patch as well as bugs introduced by the rushed Christmas update. It will be exciting to see AP moved to this new NN as that will really improve things across the board. This info comes from folks inside Tesla who will remain nameless.


Do the folks with FSD Beta have the AP code you're referring to? There is talk that there is no difference on the freeway and the UI even changes back but I don't know if that's been confirmed.


----------



## Kizzy

Garlan Garner said:


> […]
> 
> Its still beta.
> 
> What comes after beta? Is there a version that begins with the letter "c"?


After beta, there is release candidate (or rc). And if everything goes well, this might normally become the final the release version.


----------



## Garlan Garner

ibgeek said:


> Actually it does use all of the cameras but they are all checked separately and as a result, at a very reduced frame rate. The new system stitches all 8 cameras in to one big picture that refreshes at a much higher frame rate. It allows the car to essentially look at everything at once all the time. This is where the magic really starts to happen.


I'm just going by Elons tweet.

He said they weren't all being used.

I'm not familiar enough with the code to question him.


----------



## francoisp

Garlan Garner said:


> I'm just going by Elons tweet.
> 
> He said they weren't all being used.
> 
> I'm not familiar enough with the code to question him.


Musk was talking about the neural network (NN). For the majority of us not taking part in the FSD beta, our cars are not using the NN yet.


----------



## Mesprit87

FrancoisP said:


> No proper calibration possible in Québec then 🤪 (ps: I'm from there).


Or after a little -25C stint covering everything in white calcium


Long Ranger said:


> Did they actually automatically force install it on you or only force the download? My downloads have all been happening over WiFi, but I haven't clicked to install them. I downloaded 35.5 on Jan 20, but I'm still on 2020.48.12.1.


Well thinking of it, it planned an auto install at 6:15 the next day. So I pushed it on arrival. How do you postpone the installation indefinitely?

I am so glad now, I can actually see my front wheels position when parked 
What's next? Seeing myself walking to the car and taking a seat?
Come on, there must some more pressing stuff they could use their programmers on.


----------



## Garlan Garner

FrancoisP said:


> Musk was talking about the neural network (NN). For the majority of us not taking part in the FSD beta, our cars are not using the NN yet.


Look.

I have covered up cameras with tape and FSD beta still worked.

I had the rear camera covered all September ( long story ) and everything still worked.


----------



## iChris93

Garlan Garner said:


> I have covered up cameras with tape and FSD beta still worked.


You have FSD beta? What's your impression of it?


----------



## Garlan Garner

iChris93 said:


> You have FSD beta? What's your impression of it?


No,

I don't have the new local beta one. I have the regular beta one.

I'm just trying to re-iterate that FSD is still all beta.

I suppose I could refer to the version I have as FSD....but that just seems wrong.


----------



## ibgeek

FrancoisP said:


> Musk was talking about the neural network (NN). For the majority of us not taking part in the FSD beta, our cars are not using the NN yet.


yes but they will be.


----------



## iChris93

ibgeek said:


> yes but they will be.


In this lifetime?


----------



## Garlan Garner

iChris93 said:


> In this lifetime?


I didn't even think we would have mass EV's 20 years ago.

Now an EV outselling the accord and camry?

It could be this lifetime.


----------



## francoisp

Garlan Garner said:


> Look.
> 
> I have covered up cameras with tape and FSD beta still worked.
> 
> I had the rear camera covered all September ( long story ).


FSD is very resilient as per the following YouTube video:


----------



## ibgeek

iChris93 said:


> In this lifetime?


Just in case you weren't being cheeky. Yes. Within this year. AP is already being ported as I type.


----------



## M3OC Rules

Just to clarify, there is no question Autopilot now and always has used NN. What we're talking about is a major rewrite to merge all of the video feeds into a single video and transitioning of other tasks into NN.


----------



## ibgeek

M3OC Rules said:


> Just to clarify, there is no question Autopilot now and always has used NN. What we're talking about is a major rewrite to merge all of the video feeds into a single video and transitioning of other tasks into NN.


To be abundantly clear. AP actually has not used a NN and wont be until it is re-written to use the 8 camera panorama. The only think currently using a NN is our windshield wipers.

EDIT: I guess you might call the original programming a NN but it's not anything like what is being done now. Here is some discussion from twitter:


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

Garlan Garner said:


> What comes after beta? Is there a version that begins with the letter "c"?


P - Production. Alpha (really REALLY early hardware of software) Beta (system integration completed, partway there to nearly complete) Production. (At least on all the projects I've been on) Each can have several iterations though. Beta 1, Beta 2, Beta 3 and so on. We also have a term when we've finalized things but aren't in full production. LRIP. Low Rate Initial Production. 30-50 off the line to run through quality at 100% check to make sure before opening the floodgates on full production. 
Hope this is somewhat helpful.


----------



## RickO2018

Mike said:


> Went for a 90 minute drive yesterday (clean, dry roads...first drive in 16 days) on 35.5.
> 
> Whilst on the freeway using autopilot, I noticed the forward proximity sensors were no longer displaying warnings of any close obstacles.
> 
> The rear facing sensors were still displaying the familiar grey/yellow arcs as passing vehicles went by me, but none at the front.
> 
> Under manual driving conditions off the freeway, the forward proximity sensor signals once again were painting as expected.
> 
> Is this typical and was simply not noticed by me before yesterday?


I noticed same symptoms for about a 30 minute drive except my display was "stuck" on yellow arches. After parking and returning to the car, the issue had cleared. Weather was very foggy, and thought it might have been related as contrasts of road lines and objects were a bit tougher to see.


----------



## GDN

ibgeek said:


> To be abundantly clear. AP actually has not used a NN and wont be until it is re-written to use the 8 camera panorama. The only think currently using a NN is our windshield wipers.
> 
> EDIT: I guess you might call the original programming a NN but it's not anything like what is being done now. Here is some discussion from twitter:
> 
> View attachment 36857


So this thread has become very muddy with varying discussion and opinions, can you clarify - Are the FSD Beta testers today - the very limited hand picked group, driving with this new software utilizing the 8 camera combined NN or something older?


----------



## ibgeek

GDN said:


> So this thread has become very muddy with varying discussion and opinions, can you clarify - Are the FSD Beta testers today - the very limited hand picked group, driving with this new software utilizing the 8 camera combined NN or something older?


The FSD beta users are using the new 8 camera combined NN in an early form. But so far only the city streets module is doing so. I'm hoping to hear some news on DOJO during the earnings call in about 30 minutes. 
Watch it here: Q4 2020 Financial results (tesla.com)


----------



## JWardell

I think the Model S/X refresh announced today might explain why we've seen so many versions of 2020.48. Perhaps new versions contained code/hints for the refreshed cars (they are already in production) so in order to not expose them, all fixes and improvements had to be contained in progressive versions of .48


----------



## undergrove

FRC said:


> I've put 73K miles on my car and have never needed or done a recalibration.


The only time I needed recalibration of the cameras was after the HW3 upgrade.


----------



## msjulie

> Well thinking of it, it planned an auto install at 6:15 the next day. So I pushed it on arrival. How do you postpone the installation indefinitely?


Delete your wifi configurations to prevent downloads, not sure you can keep avoiding it once it is on board. I recall the last time I did an update, it told me it would run at 2am if I didn't do it but it's been a while.


----------



## gary in NY

Update to post #306 - phone key not recognized

Now on 35.5, and I can confirm that after a few days of inactivity, the phone key was not recognized by the vehicle once again. The phone BT (iPhone 12 Pro) off/on fixed the problem.


----------



## tivoboy

gary in NY said:


> Update to post #306 - phone key not recognized
> 
> Now on 35.5, and I can confirm that after a few days of inactivity, the phone key was not recognized by the vehicle once again. The phone BT (iPhone 12 Pro) off/on fixed the problem.


There have been a few of these posts, what I have seen in the past 1-2 builds is that early in the morning the car isn't awake and it's awake LATER than usual. So, i have to unlock the car with the app to get in, but then the the phone works fine as PAK and does walk away fine and return and unlock fine, etc.. So, i think these latest builds - at least for me - have been altering the sleep mode and wake up mode to this extent. Beyond that I haven't had any other issues with PAK with both my iphone 8+, samsung GN10+ or a new iphone 12 that my wife uses.


----------



## Mike

undergrove said:


> The only time I needed recalibration of the cameras was after the HW3 upgrade.


I wonder if the cameras revert back to a rough (but usable) calibration every time there is a software update. The process would be transparent to the operator.
In other news, with 35.5, I have had the autopilot lock onto a slower vehicle to my right (on ramp/merge lane traffic) twice in the two highway driving days I have used it. It's been a while since I've had to worry about the autopilot locking up on slower traffic in the lane to my right.


----------



## francoisp

Needsdecaf said:


> I've also noticed with this latest software, my car seems to be much more sensitive to passing vehicles / objects with significant overtaking speeds. There is a toll booth I go through every day I commute to work. Normally I zoom right through. Now I notice that the car is really slowing down if the cars one lane over are backed up and going a lot slower than I am. The car applies quite a bit of stopping power.


I believe this feature was introduced months ago, maybe even in 2019 as a safety measure. Maybe it was tweaked some more.


----------



## Long Ranger

Mesprit87 said:


> Well thinking of it, it planned an auto install at 6:15 the next day. So I pushed it on arrival. How do you postpone the installation indefinitely?


Are you sure that it actually scheduled the install and isn't just suggesting a time? For me, every time I get in to drive it pops up a window showing 12:30am, with buttons to either Install Now or Schedule. I just ignore that and it disappears when I put my foot on the brake and enter my PIN to drive. It hasn't installed yet, and I've been doing this for over a month now.


----------



## Needsdecaf

FrancoisP said:


> I believe this feature was introduced months ago, maybe even in 2019 as a safety measure. Maybe it was tweaked some more.


It was. I am aware of it. What i am saying is that it's behavior has radically changed recently.


----------



## Garlan Garner

Needsdecaf said:


> It was. I am aware of it. What i am saying is that it's behavior has radically changed recently.


Are you saying that the changed behavior is a good thing?


----------



## Needsdecaf

Garlan Garner said:


> Are you saying that the changed behavior is a good thing?


No. It is almost phantom braking level of deceleration. It was fine before.

I'll see how it behaves tomorrow and see of Tesla Cam accurately captures it.


----------



## EpsilonKore

Needsdecaf said:


> No. It is almost phantom braking level of deceleration. It was fine before.
> 
> I'll see how it behaves tomorrow and see of Tesla Cam accurately captures it.


I have noticed this heightened reduction in speed when passing an exit with slowing cars in that lane. Definitely stronger regenerative speed drop than before this build. Today I had it set at 80mph and it dropped to 60 before I intervened.


----------



## styleruk

Oh dear lord, had this car 19months now and having not driven much this month (UK lockdown), so I have not tried the last few updates much. Went out earlier and tried to check the tyre pressures as I normally do by swiping left at bottom right. Turns out they have tweaked it so you have to press, hold for 50ms then swipe. FFS, I spun that screen around 100 times before I tried that. I hate the digital age for things like that. So used to it picking up my movement instant.
So before anyone points out the obvious, I'm talking very specifically the amount of time you put your finger on the screen and then actually swipe. Seems like a small detail but when you are used to checking tyres every day (bike rider), I'm used to simply swiping at the bottom right, but now you have to pause ever so slightly before swiping.
Is this the software causing delays, like any tech in the digital age (see other rants), could it be the software showing signs of slowing down due to the amount of detail they have added in recent updates or did someone at tesla think it a good idea to get people like me to spin the car around for absolutely no reason apart from fun. 
Is it just me?


----------



## garsh

styleruk said:


> Turns out they have tweaked it so you have to press, hold for 50ms then swipe. FFS, I spun that screen around 100 times before I tried that.
> ...
> Is it just me?


I still just have to swipe from the left, but it took me a while to figure out *where* to swipe after the screen resizing update.


----------



## styleruk

garsh said:


> I still just have to swipe from the left, but it took me a while to figure out *where* to swipe after the screen resizing update.


Yes, it's still swipe to get it. I struggle to explain this bit. Very specifically, when you swipe, you put your finger on the screen and swipe left or right (tyres or odo). But it's the amount of time you press your finger on the screen before you actually move left or right. Normally it's one smooth operation with no delay, but now you have to pause ever so slightly, most will not notice it. Personally I do, maybe it's because I design infotainment for cars as a job and notice these things more or maybe it's because I'm generation X and was using tech before digital added these now accepted delays in things that irritate me. But it was not there before, it was, slam your finger down and swipe as quick as you like before. The most annoying bit is it's happy to spin your graphics round which really fuels my irritation, why the frick do I want to do that ever? But I do want to check my tyres regular.


----------



## garsh

styleruk said:


> But it's the amount of time you press your finger on the screen before you actually move left or right.


Sorry if I wasn't clear: I do not need to leave my finger on the screen before the swipe. But when the display was first updated, my first few attempts were just spinning the car around. Eventually I started swiping left at a slightly different location on the screen, and it would work. I can't remember how I had to adjust - I started swiping higher or lower than I used to, but I can't remember which right now. I'll try to remember to play with it a little and see if I can describe it the next time I take a drive.


----------



## FRC

Like @garsh, I haven't noticed a need to pause/press. Rather I've found that the swipe must begin about 1/2" inside the margin of the UI screen. Yes, it's frustrating until you get the hang of it, and less user friendly than it used to be.


----------



## francoisp

FRC said:


> Like @garsh, I haven't noticed a need to pause/press. Rather I've found that the swipe must begin about 1/2" inside the margin of the UI screen. Yes, it's frustrating until you get the hang of it, and less user friendly than it used to be.


Let's be honest: it's difficult and it should not be.


----------



## bwilson4web

I'm trying to understand how the 'spinning car' function contributes to safer vehicle operation.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Needsdecaf

Needsdecaf said:


> No. It is almost phantom braking level of deceleration. It was fine before.
> 
> I'll see how it behaves tomorrow and see of Tesla Cam accurately captures it.





EpsilonKore said:


> I have noticed this heightened reduction in speed when passing an exit with slowing cars in that lane. Definitely stronger regenerative speed drop than before this build. Today I had it set at 80mph and it dropped to 60 before I intervened.


So, it wasn't to do with passing speed. It's phantom braking I think due to incorrectly identifying the lights on the toll plaza as stoplights. Took a video this morning (excuse portrait view). Notice how it gradually slows as the car in front slows down, but then dramatically slows as soon as it incorrectly identifies the toll plaza lights as traffic lights.

It was still slowing down when I overrode it and started speeding back up so I didn't get rear ended.


----------



## Fuddinator

I used to live in The Woodlands and do that commute into town. Phantom braking would increase the risk of getting rear ended especially in that situation IMO.


----------



## francoisp

Needsdecaf said:


> So, it wasn't to do with passing speed. It's phantom braking I think due to incorrectly identifying the lights on the toll plaza as stoplights. Took a video this morning (excuse portrait view). Notice how it gradually slows as the car in front slows down, but then dramatically slows as soon as it incorrectly identifies the toll plaza lights as traffic lights.
> 
> It was still slowing down when I overrode it and started speeding back up so I didn't get rear ended.


I don't want to sound like a stickler but by definition phantom braking is braking that can't be explained. In your case, as you described it, the braking came about based on a known condition. You may not agree with the car's choice but that's a different story.


----------



## Needsdecaf

FrancoisP said:


> I don't want to sound like a stickler but by definition phantom braking is braking that can't be explained. In your case, as you described it, the braking came about based on a known condition. You may not agree with the car's choice but that's a different story.


LOL, ok, I guess that could be one way of interpreting it. Yes, we do seem to have a "reason" for the braking.

I may not agree with the car's choice? You're damn right I don't agree with dropping 20 MPH off my speed driving through a high-speed toll booth! So no matter what you call it, it's an issue! These are not traffic signals. Should not be shown or react as such.

And, most germane to the discussion, not something that was an issue before this software update. Like I said, I drive that tollbooth every day for work and it was never an issue before now. Car would just sail on through smooth as you please.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Fuddinator said:


> I used to live in The Woodlands and do that commute into town. Phantom braking would increase the risk of getting rear ended especially in that situation IMO.


Merely letting off the gas is guaranteed to get you flashed by a bro-dozer LED light bar.


----------



## francoisp

Needsdecaf said:


> LOL, ok, I guess that could be one way of interpreting it. Yes, we do seem to have a "reason" for the braking and I definitely don't agree with it dropping 20 MPH off my speed driving through a high-speed toll booth! So either way, it's an issue.
> 
> And, most germane to the discussion, not something that was an issue before this software update. Like I said, I drive that tollbooth every day for work and it was never an issue before now. Car would just sail on through smooth as you please.


I'm only mentioning it because my recent experience with the last few versions is that phantom braking has been reduced quite a bit, almost non-existent. Now when I experience a noticeable slowdown there's usually an explanation for it: passing lots of construction cones, blind hill, blind curve, etc. I cannot remember the last time I had a "phantom" braking that I could not rationalize.


----------



## M3OC Rules

Needsdecaf said:


> So, it wasn't to do with passing speed. It's phantom braking I think due to incorrectly identifying the lights on the toll plaza as stoplights. Took a video this morning (excuse portrait view). Notice how it gradually slows as the car in front slows down, but then dramatically slows as soon as it incorrectly identifies the toll plaza lights as traffic lights.
> 
> It was still slowing down when I overrode it and started speeding back up so I didn't get rear ended.


Perhaps turn off Braking at Stop lights and Stop signs "Feature"?


----------



## Needsdecaf

M3OC Rules said:


> Perhaps turn off Braking at Stop lights and Stop signs "Feature"?


I don't have FSD. Don't have that option. I wish the solution were that easy, but alas it is not.


----------



## Needsdecaf

FrancoisP said:


> I'm only mentioning it because my recent experience with the last few versions is that phantom braking has been reduced quite a bit, almost non-existent. Now when I experience a noticeable slowdown there's usually an explanation for it: passing lots of construction cones, blind hill, blind curve, etc. I cannot remember the last time I had a "phantom" braking that I could not rationalize.


I'm not really down with your line of thought. Rationalize to me, means, it's ok. Now, I do see your point in that you've identified the sources of these, shall we call them, "unwanted braking events". So we can't really call them "phantom". However just because you know WHY they have happened doesn't mean that they should have happened in the first place. I don't have FSD purchased, not running FSD trial, just running plain TACC and Auto Steer. So my car should NOT be reacting to lights whatsoever. And yet it is. This is an obvious flaw.

So regardless of whether the source of the flaw is potentially identified or not, it's still an issue. As another poster said, it's an easy way to get rear-ended where I drive. Or worse.


----------



## garsh

Needsdecaf said:


> I'm not really down with your line of thought. Rationalize to me, means, it's ok. Now, I do see your point in that you've identified the sources of these, shall we call them, "unwanted braking events". So we can't really call them "phantom". However just because you know WHY they have happened doesn't mean that they should have happened in the first place.


It sounds like you're both in violent agreement. 

Phantom braking is a particular type of unwanted braking for which the cause is not obvious. Neither is desirable, but "phantom" braking cannot be anticipated, whereas you can often anticipate other kinds of unwanted braking and override the car if necessary.


----------



## DocScott

Needsdecaf said:


> I'm not really down with your line of thought. Rationalize to me, means, it's ok. Now, I do see your point in that you've identified the sources of these, shall we call them, "unwanted braking events". So we can't really call them "phantom". However just because you know WHY they have happened doesn't mean that they should have happened in the first place. I don't have FSD purchased, not running FSD trial, just running plain TACC and Auto Steer. So my car should NOT be reacting to lights whatsoever. And yet it is. This is an obvious flaw.
> 
> So regardless of whether the source of the flaw is potentially identified or not, it's still an issue. As another poster said, it's an easy way to get rear-ended where I drive. Or worse.


Annoying, yes. But the interesting part of this to me is that your non-FSD car is reacting to lights. Your "joined" date for Tesla suggests you are probably on HW2.5.

Which means that HW2.5 can see traffic lights at highway speeds, _and_ is programmed in some way to react to them!

I've seen evidence for that before on my HW2.5 M3, but only at much slower speeds.

These kinds of stealthy capabilities of HW2.5 cars are fascinating.


----------



## Garlan Garner

Needsdecaf said:


> No. It is almost phantom braking level of deceleration. It was fine before.
> 
> I'll see how it behaves tomorrow and see of Tesla Cam accurately captures it.


Arrggghhhhh...

Thought I caught a compliment.


----------



## undergrove

garsh said:


> Sorry if I wasn't clear: I do not need to leave my finger on the screen before the swipe. But when the display was first updated, my first few attempts were just spinning the car around. Eventually I started swiping left at a slightly different location on the screen, and it would work. I can't remember how I had to adjust - I started swiping higher or lower than I used to, but I can't remember which right now. I'll try to remember to play with it a little and see if I can describe it the next time I take a drive.


 An alternative method: press the wiper button first. Then you can swipe right or left the way it used to work.


----------



## M3OC Rules

Needsdecaf said:


> I don't have FSD. Don't have that option. I wish the solution were that easy, but alas it is not.


I think it's gotta be a coincidence then.


----------



## Needsdecaf

DocScott said:


> Annoying, yes. But the interesting part of this to me is that your non-FSD car is reacting to lights. Your "joined" date for Tesla suggests you are probably on HW2.5.
> 
> Which means that HW2.5 can see traffic lights at highway speeds, _and_ is programmed in some way to react to them!
> 
> I've seen evidence for that before on my HW2.5 M3, but only at much slower speeds.
> 
> These kinds of stealthy capabilities of HW2.5 cars are fascinating.


Sorry if this is going to burst your bubble, but I'm on HW 3. My join date certainly would give you that impression, however my original 2018 car died in a wreck and was replaced by a 3/20 build car with HW3. So sorry, not a data point that supports additional HW2.5 functionality.



Garlan Garner said:


> Arrggghhhhh...
> 
> Thought I caught a compliment.


Haha. I'll give you a compliment. Following someone posting that the car does get to a different level of camera calibration each time the software is updated, on my ride home yesterday I re-calibrated the cameras. I have a nice straight brand new highway to calibrate it on, only takes about 10 minutes. Following that, as well as this morning, I felt like tracking had improved. Could be placebo of course, but it seemed to be smoother especially on curves.

See, I don't really have an agenda. :tonguewink:



M3OC Rules said:


> I think it's gotta be a coincidence then.


Coincidence that I've owned the car nearly a year, driven through this toll booth over 100X with zero problem and then, on this software, it decides to consistently freak out over the toll booth lights? Not sure I believe that's a coincidence.


----------



## M3OC Rules

Needsdecaf said:


> Coincidence that I've owned the car nearly a year, driven through this toll booth over 100X with zero problem and then, on this software, it decides to consistently freak out over the toll booth lights? Not sure I believe that's a coincidence.


Certainly a software update could cause a change like this but how do you know its the lights? It could be something else at the toll booth. It just seems highly unlikely they would add that without saying something. Did I miss something?


----------



## Needsdecaf

M3OC Rules said:


> Certainly a software update could cause a change like this but how do you know its the lights? It could be something else at the toll booth. It just seems highly unlikely they would add that without saying something. Did I miss something?


Sure, could be something else. I'm definitely not 100% sure it's the lights or not. I'm not sure what it is at all. Let's talk about facts.

Owned this car since late March 2020. 
Driven through this tollbooth well over 100x
Have had driving visualization turned on since I got car.
Car has never had issues with driving through this tollbooth until recently. It would drive through at whatever speed I set or it was using to follow the car ahead. No slowing occured at all.
I cannot say for certainty that this issue started right when the software update occurred.
This behavior is now repeatable. It has happened each time I have driven through the tollbooth on AS/TACC recently.
On the one day I videoed the behavior, the large braking event seems to happen within one second of the car displaying the tollbooth lights as "signals". Not sure the lag here. That's me playing the video at slow speed on YT. Not sure if there is any lag between the car viewing the signal and displaying it. 
The deceleration event seems to scrub approximately 16 mph of speed in 3 seconds. 
I did not drive through the toll booth on AP today. Traffic meant that I was maneuvering the car and did not have a chance to re-engage.

So, those are the facts. Open to conclusions. Just trying to make these cars better.


----------



## phreezin

skygraff said:


> For me, the error just happens whenever I enter the car and/or drive. It occasionally goes away but comes back as long as the Hub is connected.


Exactly the same issue here with 2020.48.35.5. I've removed the hub and plugged the ssd directly into the USB port; no errors since.


----------



## sduck

What I noticed on teslafi that's kind of curious - a handful of model S cars that have downgraded - from 48.35.5 to 48.12.1. I wonder why?


----------



## tivoboy

sduck said:


> What I noticed on teslafi that's kind of curious - a handful of model S cars that have downgraded - from 48.35.5 to 48.12.1. I wonder why?


Is that an FSD build maybe.


----------



## garsh

sduck said:


> What I noticed on teslafi that's kind of curious - a handful of model S cars that have downgraded - from 48.35.5 to 48.12.1. I wonder why?


MCU upgrades would be my guess.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Needsdecaf said:


> Sure, could be something else.  I'm definitely not 100% sure it's the lights or not. I'm not sure what it is at all. Let's talk about facts.
> 
> Owned this car since late March 2020.
> Driven through this tollbooth well over 100x
> Have had driving visualization turned on since I got car.
> Car has never had issues with driving through this tollbooth until recently. It would drive through at whatever speed I set or it was using to follow the car ahead. No slowing occured at all.
> I cannot say for certainty that this issue started right when the software update occurred.
> This behavior is now repeatable. It has happened each time I have driven through the tollbooth on AS/TACC recently.
> On the one day I videoed the behavior, the large braking event seems to happen within one second of the car displaying the tollbooth lights as "signals". Not sure the lag here. That's me playing the video at slow speed on YT. Not sure if there is any lag between the car viewing the signal and displaying it.
> The deceleration event seems to scrub approximately 16 mph of speed in 3 seconds.
> I did not drive through the toll booth on AP today. Traffic meant that I was maneuvering the car and did not have a chance to re-engage.
> 
> So, those are the facts. Open to conclusions. Just trying to make these cars better.


So, ran the experiment again this morning. Same toll booth, same set speed, although this time approached a little slower due to car in front.

This time car only slowed down about 8 MPH as there was a pickup close behind me I had been monitoring and I did not want to get rear ended, so I didn't let my speed go too slow. But again, it slowed as soon as it saw the lights. Which it clearly is confused about.

One interesting difference. I had my hand on the wheel, and note that there are no initial indications / warnings to put hand on the wheel. No warning, no flashing blue light. But as soon as the car slows, and I give it gas, it immediately says "input steering" with the warning chime. Even though my left hand was on the wheel. Curious, it has not done this before.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Well now this is interesting.

Had to go meet a client this morning. Went on the same road, but a different toll booth.

Going South, the car did not slow. However it did, as I started to go through, give me the "apply steering" warning and sound. 
Going North, the car did slow, roughly about the same rate, even before I noted the signals displaying on the screen. And again, I got the "apply steering" warning and sound.

Both times my hand was on the wheel, and I had been purposely giving the wheel gentle nudges to make sure that the system wasn't timing me out. So it definitely does not like these toll booths all of a sudden.

VERY odd.


----------



## francoisp

Needsdecaf said:


> Well now this is interesting.
> 
> Had to go meet a client this morning. Went on the same road, but a different toll booth.
> 
> Going South, the car did not slow. However it did, as I started to go through, give me the "apply steering" warning and sound.
> Going North, the car did slow, roughly about the same rate, even before I noted the signals displaying on the screen. And again, I got the "apply steering" warning and sound.
> 
> Both times my hand was on the wheel, and I had been purposely giving the wheel gentle nudges to make sure that the system wasn't timing me out. So it definitely does not like these toll booths all of a sudden.
> 
> VERY odd.


My totally uneducated guess is that until now the booths weren't "seen" by the software (by "seen" I mean "labelled") and in the latest update(s?) they are, but improperly dealt with as per your experience. Regarding you comment :



> I got the "apply steering" warning and sound. Both times my hand was on the wheel ( ...)


I experienced it at times and attributed it to the car getting confused by the surroundings.


----------



## Garlan Garner

Needsdecaf said:


> Well now this is interesting.
> 
> Had to go meet a client this morning. Went on the same road, but a different toll booth.
> 
> Going South, the car did not slow. However it did, as I started to go through, give me the "apply steering" warning and sound.
> Going North, the car did slow, roughly about the same rate, even before I noted the signals displaying on the screen. And again, I got the "apply steering" warning and sound.
> 
> Both times my hand was on the wheel, and I had been purposely giving the wheel gentle nudges to make sure that the system wasn't timing me out. So it definitely does not like these toll booths all of a sudden.
> 
> VERY odd.


Are small incremental changes still happening over the air without official software updates as they did a few years ago?


----------



## NEO

48.35.8 spotted on 2 Model 3s in the US. Time to move on from this build


----------



## Needsdecaf

Garlan Garner said:


> Are small incremental changes still happening over the air without official software updates as they did a few years ago?


Not sure. I have never heard of that happening but that doesn't mean it didn't or doesn't still.


----------



## Chris350

Downloading 48.35.8 now....

But I doubt it is much more than bug fixes.....

Will post an update if there is anything worth reporting....

UPDATE...... Nothing but Bug Fixes.....


----------



## Chris350

Installing 48.35.8 now.... But doubt there is much to report....

UPDATE - Nothing new..... Just Bug Fixes


----------



## Needsdecaf

Needsdecaf said:


> Well now this is interesting.
> 
> Had to go meet a client this morning. Went on the same road, but a different toll booth.
> 
> Going South, the car did not slow. However it did, as I started to go through, give me the "apply steering" warning and sound.
> Going North, the car did slow, roughly about the same rate, even before I noted the signals displaying on the screen. And again, I got the "apply steering" warning and sound.
> 
> Both times my hand was on the wheel, and I had been purposely giving the wheel gentle nudges to make sure that the system wasn't timing me out. So it definitely does not like these toll booths all of a sudden.
> 
> VERY odd.


So, this morning. On AP. Big truck to my right, partially blocking the toll booth. Car didn't significantly slow. More like a slight hesitation. I had my eyes glued to the screen. I noticed that it showed the signal light "shape" but it was completely gray, no red or green. No warning of any kind.

Really strange.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

I notice the system seems to confuse flashing yellow warning lights to indicate a stoplight over the hill is red, as actual stoplights themselves. And typically, but not always slows, sometimes more than others. 
There are other places where it attemtps to slow to a stop if I don't keep goosing the gas where it sees other flashing warning lights.


----------



## FRC

PalmtreesCalling said:


> I notice the system seems to confuse flashing yellow warning lights to indicate a stoplight over the hill is red, as actual stoplights themselves. And typically, but not always slows, sometimes more than others.
> There are other places where it attemtps to slow to a stop if I don't keep goosing the gas where it sees other flashing warning lights.


This is certainly a fault that needs to be addressed. But, I believe that @Needsdecaf 's confusion stems from the fact that he doesn't have FSD, and thus the car shouldn't recognize or react to lights at all.


----------



## francoisp

FRC said:


> This is certainly a fault that needs to be addressed. But, I believe that @Needsdecaf 's confusion stems from the fact that he doesn't have FSD, and thus the car shouldn't recognize or react to lights at all.


As I mentioned in previous post, the car does not need FSD to slow down for orange cones in a construction zone or before a tight curve. It is possible that the car can now recognize toll booths and slows down accordingly. It would interesting to hear from other members' experience with these type of high-speed toll booths.


----------



## Rick Steinwand

48.37 just dropped. Just one install so far, a lucky Model S in Germany.
https://teslascope.com/teslapedia/software/2020.48.37


----------



## tivoboy

FSD FSD #FSD... ah, just another font change.


----------



## Garlan Garner

FrancoisP said:


> As I mentioned in previous post, the car does not need FSD to slow down for orange cones in a construction zone or before a tight curve. It is possible that the car can now recognize toll booths and slows down accordingly. It would interesting to hear from other members' experience with these type of high-speed toll booths.


Lol.....FSD in a construction zone?

Oh well....

I have never had a problem with going through a high speed toll booth here in Chicago Il. - at least 8 per day. I can't imagine why I would.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

FRC said:


> @Needsdecaf 's confusion stems from the fact that he doesn't have FSD, and thus the car shouldn't recognize or react to lights at all.


I don't have FSD either, but NOAA reacts to traffic lights.


----------



## francoisp

Garlan Garner said:


> Lol.....FSD in a construction zone?
> 
> Oh well....
> 
> I have never had a problem with going through a high speed toll booth here in Chicago Il. - at least 8 per day. I can't imagine why I would.


On this picture from the video, the toll lanes "corridor" layout has some similarity with a gated toll booth layout, and it might be confusing the car.










I've never had the chance of driving around Chicago but I found this picture of an open road tolling. Is this right? It looks like a road sign above the highway. I am not surprised that the car simply ignores it.


----------



## garsh

FrancoisP said:


> I've never had the chance of driving around Chicago but I found this picture of an open road tolling. Is this right? It looks like a road sign above the highway. I am not surprised that the car simply ignores it.
> View attachment 36973


We have those in Pennsylvania too.
Autopilot has no issues with the overhead stuff, but there are no traffic lights up there. Just some white/blue spotlights to help illuminate license plates, and cameras.

https://www.google.com/maps/@40.655...4!1suiueNgIPxq0Un5minbxXcQ!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## Needsdecaf

FRC said:


> This is certainly a fault that needs to be addressed. But, I believe that @Needsdecaf 's confusion stems from the fact that he doesn't have FSD, and thus the car shouldn't recognize or react to lights at all.


Correct. And it's clearly not the gantry itself.


FrancoisP said:


> On this picture from the video, the toll lanes "corridor" layout has some similarity with a gated toll booth layout, and it might be confusing the car.
> 
> View attachment 36972
> 
> 
> I've never had the chance of driving around Chicago but I found this picture of an open road tolling. Is this right? It looks like a road sign above the highway. I am not surprised that the car simply ignores it.
> View attachment 36973


My overall point was that I have driven through this tollbooth over 100x on the same hardware, same settings, same time of day with ZERO issues. Clearly whatever is going on now was brought upon by recent software.


----------



## M3OC Rules

Is there any proof that HW3 and HW2.5 autopilot code differs?


----------



## Mike

M3OC Rules said:


> Is there any proof that HW3 and HW2.5 autopilot code differs?


Not proof, but IMO the code is different based on the fact that prior to the installation of HW3 (in March 2020) in my early build TM3, my car would ping pong on the freeway while in autopilot .

The installation coincided with my car suddenly tracking in a manner that didn't include ping ponging in the lane.


----------



## iChris93

Mike said:


> Not proof, but IMO the code is different based on the fact that prior to the installation of HW3 (in March 2020) in my early build TM3, my car would ping pong on the freeway while in autopilot .
> 
> The installation coincided with my car suddenly tracking in a manner that didn't include ping ponging in the lane.


Another difference, at that time, was that the NoA code for HW 2.5 was broken and didn't force moving out of the passing lane. Same version on HW 3.0 and it would move out of the passing lane. Things may have changed in the last year.


----------



## DocScott

Mike said:


> Not proof, but IMO the code is different based on the fact that prior to the installation of HW3 (in March 2020) in my early build TM3, my car would ping pong on the freeway while in autopilot .
> 
> The installation coincided with my car suddenly tracking in a manner that didn't include ping ponging in the lane.


Alternatively, your upgrade to HW3 was accompanied by some kind of "deep" recalibration which fixed your ping-ponging issues.

Since some people on HW2.5 experienced little ping-ponging, some moderate ping-ponging, and some a severe version, the issue probably wasn't just coding.


----------



## Garlan Garner

DocScott said:


> Alternatively, your upgrade to HW3 was accompanied by some kind of "deep" recalibration which fixed your ping-ponging issues.
> 
> Since some people on HW2.5 experienced little ping-ponging, some moderate ping-ponging, and some a severe version, the issue probably wasn't just coding.


I never experienced ping-ponging. Neither on 2.5 nor 3.

I updated to 3 as soon as it came out.


----------



## vnvjeep

Welp, just went from 2020.48.35.8 to 2020.48.35.9 this morning. Nothing new. Each time I get an update, my heart skips a beat for a possible FSD rollout.


----------



## RickO2018

styleruk said:


> Oh dear lord, had this car 19months now and having not driven much this month (UK lockdown), so I have not tried the last few updates much. Went out earlier and tried to check the tyre pressures as I normally do by swiping left at bottom right. Turns out they have tweaked it so you have to press, hold for 50ms then swipe. FFS, I spun that screen around 100 times before I tried that. I hate the digital age for things like that. So used to it picking up my movement instant.
> So before anyone points out the obvious, I'm talking very specifically the amount of time you put your finger on the screen and then actually swipe. Seems like a small detail but when you are used to checking tyres every day (bike rider), I'm used to simply swiping at the bottom right, but now you have to pause ever so slightly before swiping.
> Is this the software causing delays, like any tech in the digital age (see other rants), could it be the software showing signs of slowing down due to the amount of detail they have added in recent updates or did someone at tesla think it a good idea to get people like me to spin the car around for absolutely no reason apart from fun.
> Is it just me?


Definitely more touchy. I find using the voice command "check tire pressure" much easier.


----------



## styleruk

RickO2018 said:


> Definitely more touchy. I find using the voice command "check tire pressure" much easier.


I'm finding the voice command very much like any other car I've had with voice command...crap. Maybe it's a UK thing, I don't know, but it gets it wrong 50% of the time. The amount of times I've said 'report bug' and it's tried to navigate me to somewhere in America, not funny any more. If I said 'check tyre pressure', not sure what I'd get.


----------



## FRC

styleruk said:


> I'm finding the voice command very much like any other car I've had with voice command...crap. Maybe it's a UK thing, I don't know, but it gets it wrong 50% of the time. The amount of times I've said 'report bug' and it's tried to navigate me to somewhere in America, not funny any more. If I said 'check tyre pressure', not sure what I'd get.


Just make sure you say "tire" with an i.


----------



## skygraff

styleruk said:


> I'm finding the voice command very much like any other car I've had with voice command...crap. Maybe it's a UK thing, I don't know, but it gets it wrong 50% of the time. The amount of times I've said 'report bug' and it's tried to navigate me to somewhere in America, not funny any more. If I said 'check tyre pressure', not sure what I'd get.


So true!

I have what would be called a standard US accent (Midwest, television inflection) and it constantly mishears me. Why would I want it to "hold" the mirrors and why does that result in an HVAC change?

I'll definitely try "cheque tyre pressures" next time instead of "display tire pressures" since the system thinks I want it to "play" a song about tire pressures. Was that a Bowie hit?


----------



## lance.bailey

the ones that consistently bug me are when the command is heard correctly but incorrectly executed. for example - working from memory here - when i say "raise seat temperature" the screen spells out "raise seat temperature" but then the command response is "lowering seat temperature". the specific commands are not as important as the doing the opposite of what was correctly heard.

the new one is that my "drive home" or "take me home." commands no longer work. sometimes they get me a phone call to home depot from my contacts... sometimes they get me nothing. I now have to say "navigate home" to get what I want. 

pity, as "take me home" worked on both Volvo and Tesla. is there any movement toward a standard for car voice command sets?


----------



## Gordon87

I'm on 2020.48.35.5 and have noticed an odd change. Before, when I would select the OPEN button for the trunk, the trunk would pop open (just moving up slightly) and the icon's trunk on the screen would open high, signifying that the trunk is open. Now, when I select the OPEN button for the trunk, the trunk still pops open as before, but the icon's trunk jump all the way up and then drops all the way down. It doesn't just drop to being slightly open, like the actual trunk lid. It looks like the trunk lid (on the icon) has fully opened up and then closed again.

The first time it happened, I didn't know if the car was trying to tell me that the trunk lid itself did not actually unlatch (although I heard it unlatch). Now I know that the trunk lid has unlatched like before.

Seems to be an odd graphic to install in the software. If it's a feature and not a glitch, I am confused as to what this new "feature" is trying to tell me.


----------



## SR22pilot

lance.bailey said:


> the ones that consistently bug me are when the command is heard correctly but incorrectly executed. for example - working from memory here - when i say "raise seat temperature" the screen spells out "raise seat temperature" but then the command response is "lowering seat temperature". the specific commands are not as important as the doing the opposite of what was correctly heard.
> 
> the new one is that my "drive home" or "take me home." commands no longer work. sometimes they get me a phone call to home depot from my contacts... sometimes they get me nothing. I now have to say "navigate home" to get what I want.
> 
> pity, as "take me home" worked on both Volvo and Tesla. is there any movement toward a standard for car voice command sets?


Try drive to Home Depot. That shows correctly but executes as drive home. Go figure.


----------



## garsh

Apparently, animals will soon appear on the display!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359165721440358405


----------



## M3OC Rules

garsh said:


> Apparently, animals will soon appear on the display!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359165721440358405


12 legged unicorns are quite the edge case!


----------



## tivoboy

garsh said:


> Apparently, animals will soon appear on the display!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359165721440358405


I see the opportunity for a SIGNIFICANT amount of Easter eggs with this one.
I won't be surprised if I could walk in front of the car in a Wookiee costume and have it properly displayed.

I DO think the quadrapedie is several animals walking in a row seen from the side. We saw this with a tall pedestrian and a child's second set of feet/legs behind it from view to the side. So I think this is a similar application of that visual analysis.


----------



## Kizzy

iChris93 said:


> Another difference, at that time, was that the NoA code for HW 2.5 was broken and didn't force moving out of the passing lane. Same version on HW 3.0 and it would move out of the passing lane. Things may have changed in the last year.


This was rectified for 2.5 hardware. My car now prompts to move out of the passing lane again.



DocScott said:


> Alternatively, your upgrade to HW3 was accompanied by some kind of "deep" recalibration which fixed your ping-ponging issues.
> 
> Since some people on HW2.5 experienced little ping-ponging, some moderate ping-ponging, and some a severe version, the issue probably wasn't just coding.


My HE 2.5 car had the ping ponging. A subsequent software update fixed this.


tivoboy said:


> I see the opportunity for a SIGNIFICANT amount of Easter eggs with this one.
> I won't be surprised if I could walk in front of the car in a Wookiee costume and have it properly displayed.
> 
> I DO think the quadrapedie is several animals walking in a row seen from the side. We saw this with a tall pedestrian and a child's second set of feet/legs behind it from view to the side. So I think this is a similar application of that visual analysis.


I assume this is just a set of animations all stacked together.


----------



## Garlan Garner

SR22pilot said:


> Try drive to Home Depot. That shows correctly but executes as drive home. Go figure.


Not unless you live at Home Dept.

My wife thinks I do.


----------



## tivoboy

SR22pilot said:


> Try drive to Home Depot. That shows correctly but executes as drive home. Go figure.


Funny, i just ran into this bug this week. I tried "drive TO Home Depot" navigate to THE HOME DEPOT". Find, HOME DEPOT, HIM DEPOT, HOME DEPOT IN XYZ city, none of them worked, car just kept routing a u-turn back home.


----------



## Garlan Garner

tivoboy said:


> Funny, i just ran into this bug this week. I tried "drive TO Home Depot" navigate to THE HOME DEPOT". Find, HOME DEPOT, HIM DEPOT, HOME DEPOT IN XYZ city, none of them worked, car just kept routing a u-turn back home.


maybe it doesn't know what a depot is.

....or maybe it does. 
____________________
depot
[ˈdēpō, ˈdepō]
- a place for the storage of large quantities of equipment, food, or some other commodity.
____________________

Does it think you are saying Home Home?


----------



## francoisp

tivoboy said:


> Funny, i just ran into this bug this week. I tried "drive TO Home Depot" navigate to THE HOME DEPOT". Find, HOME DEPOT, HIM DEPOT, HOME DEPOT IN XYZ city, none of them worked, car just kept routing a u-turn back home.


Try with a French accent, it works for me.


----------



## lance.bailey

FrancoisP said:


> Try with a French accent, it works for me.


"drave to 'ome dePOT you sillah english k-nig-it!!"

John Cleese would be so very happy with a Tesla.


----------



## tivoboy

FrancoisP said:


> Try with a French accent, it works for me.
> 
> View attachment 37066


I actually tried "DEE POH" and DEPPOT".. or DEPP POHH, nothing worked for me at least..


----------



## sduck

Continuing with this kind of off-topic vein, I tried a couple of things - "go to home depot", and "drive to home depot" both transcribed correctly on the screen but actually navigated to my home location; but if I said "navigate to home depot" it worked correctly every time - popped up the choices of the various home depots in the area. I guess the moral of this story is - when in doubt, use the original lexicon the car supported originally. Same thing with "report bug" and "bug report" - the latter always works, the former, not so much.


----------



## garsh

Garlan Garner said:


> So what is this a colossal failure of?


Your ability to argue logically. 

https://www.fallacyfiles.org/loadques.html


----------



## Garlan Garner

garsh said:


> Your ability to argue logically.
> 
> https://www.fallacyfiles.org/loadques.html


What? deleted.


----------



## serpico007

I haven't received an update in awhile now. Any news on part two of the xmas update or should we consider that over and done? V11 hopefully soon since new Model S cars are delivering soon.


----------



## Madmolecule

One of the minor fixes needs to be the release notes. This is what it looked like. I've been rebooted and now the release note hyper link does not work


----------



## serpico007

Guess it's another bug eh?


----------



## garsh

Madmolecule said:


> One of the minor fixes needs to be the release notes. This is what it looked like. I've been rebooted and now the release note hyper link does not work


That's just the picture that accompanies a "Minor Fixes" entry.
Click on the 2020.48.25 entry below that to see how the new release note system is supposed to work.


----------



## Madmolecule

garsh said:


> That's just the picture that accompanies a "Minor Fixes" entry.
> Click on the 2020.48.25 entry below that to see how the new release note system is supposed to work.


Not much better. It does work normally below release notes


----------



## motocoder

So what happened to the other half of the holiday update? The comments from Elon Musk indicated that they pulled half of the update due to a last-minute bug that pulled the team's attentions away. But now it's mid-February, and nothing really new has come out (just bug fixes).


----------



## GDN

motocoder said:


> So what happened to the other half of the holiday update? The comments from Elon Musk indicated that they pulled half of the update due to a last-minute bug that pulled the team's attentions away. But now it's mid-February, and nothing really new has come out (just bug fixes).


There will be another holiday right? lol - truly don't know, but they aren't having the best of luck getting some solid SW out the door lately. I just hope that means they have most focused on FSD and making some solid SW for a change.


----------



## motocoder

GDN said:


> There will be another holiday right? lol - truly don't know, but they aren't having the best of luck getting some solid SW out the door lately. I just hope that means they have most focused on FSD and making some solid SW for a change.


I actually laughed out loud at this one. It's like that "FSD by end of year" promise that just rolls over every year. I am not complaining - just curious what happened.


----------



## ibgeek

motocoder said:


> So what happened to the other half of the holiday update? The comments from Elon Musk indicated that they pulled half of the update due to a last-minute bug that pulled the team's attentions away. But now it's mid-February, and nothing really new has come out (just bug fixes).


The next big update will include FSD (public beta). You may have noticed that there haven't been any new builds of the FSD beta being made public. There is something brewing behind the scenes from what I'm being told. 
The timeline as I hear it from my contacts is mid to late March. But safety is more important than catering to impatience, so if it needs to take longer it will.


----------



## garsh

Note that these versions of software are FAR from being "old".
According to TeslaFi, 49.2% of the fleet is still on a version of 2020.48.


----------



## Kizzy

garsh said:


> Note that these versions of software are FAR from being "old".
> According to TeslaFi, 49.2% of the fleet is still on a version of 2020.48.


I'm happily still on 2020.48.12.1. ❤


----------



## evannole

Kizzy said:


> I'm happily still on 2020.48.12.1. ❤


Same. After seeing and not liking the new interface, I was perfectly happy to sit tight.

Interestingly, after 2 months of my declining the update, neither the car nor the app offers to install it anymore, and the yellow clock icon is gone from the car's screen. So at this very moment, it appears that I couldn't get the update even if I wanted it.


----------



## Long Ranger

evannole said:


> Same. After seeing and not liking the new interface, I was perfectly happy to sit tight.
> 
> Interestingly, after 2 months of my declining the update, neither the car nor the app offers to install it anymore, and the yellow clock icon is gone from the car's screen. So at this very moment, it appears that I couldn't get the update even if I wanted it.


Same here. It was prompting me every day the past two months to install whatever update it had last downloaded, and then I noticed today that neither the app nor car show any update waiting. Maybe they just pulled that particular update (I had 2021.4.3 waiting, I believe). I don't think it's a timeout on how long you have to install an update after downloading it, since I've gone longer between downloads than this last interval, but who knows.


----------



## PaulK

I’m on 12.1 and have 35.5 waiting to install for weeks. It still nags me to update and has the clock.

I am hoping they add the ability to choose how wide the map vs. visualization is, or narrow the visualization back a bit.


----------



## garsh

According to TeslaFi, 46.5% of the fleet is still on a version of 2020.48.
This is still very much a "current" version of software.

I know some people are worried that they haven't been updated to 2021.4 yet, but don't be.



garsh said:


> Note that these versions of software are FAR from being "old".
> According to TeslaFi, 49.2% of the fleet is still on a version of 2020.48.


----------



## slacker775

I seemed to be stuck on 2020.48.35.9 but then I rebooted the MCU and later that day, I was getting promoted to bump up to 2021.4.10.1. Ymmv


----------



## Garlan Garner

motocoder said:


> So what happened to the other half of the holiday update? The comments from Elon Musk indicated that they pulled half of the update due to a last-minute bug that pulled the team's attentions away. But now it's mid-February, and nothing really new has come out (just bug fixes).


Maybe there were just too many complaints about the front half of the holiday update.

Elon isn't a robot - He does have a heart


----------



## francoisp

Garlan Garner said:


> Maybe there were just too many complaints about the front half of the holiday update.
> 
> Elon isn't a robot - He does have a heart


Elon's schedule, March 3rd 2021

5am - 6am: exercise
6am - 9am: Tesla Automotive
9am -noon: SpaceX
noon - 1pm: lunch
1pm - 2pm: Starlink 
2pm - 5pm: Tesla Energy 
5pm - 6pm: Germany Gigafactory
6pm - 7pm: Texas Gigafactory
7pm - 8pm: dinner
8pm - 9pm: tweets, trolling
9pm - : family time


----------



## sduck

Elon isn't writing the software


----------



## PalmtreesCalling

At best Elon sets focus on priority of development. (and maybe not that, maybe just Promoter in Cheif)


----------



## Garlan Garner

FrancoisP said:


> Elon's schedule, March 3rd 2021
> 
> 5am - 6am: exercise
> 6am - 9am: Tesla Automotive
> 9am -noon: SpaceX
> noon - 1pm: lunch
> 1pm - 2pm: Starlink
> 2pm - 5pm: Tesla Energy
> 5pm - 6pm: Germany Gigafactory
> 6pm - 7pm: Texas Gigafactory
> 7pm - 8pm: dinner
> 8pm - 9pm: tweets, trolling
> 9pm - : family time


You know.....

I almost cried at both of his Rogan interviews. Seriously.

I really think he meant the statements " I can't turn it off....and.....I wouldn't wish it on anyone to be like me". Each time he made one of those statements - he zoned out and mentally left the interview with a sense of pain in his voice and then Rogan had to bring him back in.

That guy is is hurting and his success is pushing further down into the hole. I don't know how he holds it together.

You don't even have to be a therapist to see it.

Maybe the schedule you posted allows him to hide each day.


----------



## DocScott

I don't mean this in a political way, but when people were comparing Elon to Tony Stark I kept saying he was a closer match to Hank Rearden.

I stand by that.


----------



## ateslik

Been dry for a while now, with just bug fixes. It feels like Elon said, "get the damn FSD finished, or don't release anything!". If it isn't "working", some poor developer is crying over his keyboard while the stock starts to crater around them. Either that or they finally cracked it and are preparing the robotaxi service and working through regulatory issues before release to the public. Or mabye things just slowed down finally.

No way to know. Kind of frustrating going from regular updates to a long spell of unspecified bug fixes. There's a long list of bug fixes and minor features they could do to buy time instead of all this silence. The usb art one seems to be a low hanging fan favorite around here.


----------



## garsh

We're now down to 16.1% of the fleet on a version of 2020.48.


garsh said:


> According to TeslaFi, 46.5% of the fleet is still on a version of 2020.48.
> This is still very much a "current" version of software.
> 
> I know some people are worried that they haven't been updated to 2021.4 yet, but don't be.


----------



## garsh

garsh said:


> Sorry if I wasn't clear: I do not need to leave my finger on the screen before the swipe. But when the display was first updated, my first few attempts were just spinning the car around. Eventually I started swiping left at a slightly different location on the screen, and it would work. I can't remember how I had to adjust - I started swiping higher or lower than I used to, but I can't remember which right now. I'll try to remember to play with it a little and see if I can describe it the next time I take a drive.


If you put your finger too far to the left or right to swipe, it will just spin the car display. You need to start swiping inward more, where the tire pressure/odometer cards are actually displayed. Then it works as expected.


----------



## lance.bailey

swiping, and swiping just the right way and in just the spot is a learned skill. when I got my iPhone without a home button I had to learn a new set of swipes to go home, display running apps, where the control panel lived and so on. it's not a life or death situation and definately a first world problem.

Same thing a couple/few months back with the center display change up - getting the wiper control is near impossible for me (i just tap the wiper wand to display it) and to be honest I have never had great luck in swiping the trip or the TPMS pages on the center page - even less now. but again, not life or death.

now consider the "swipe to change gears/direction" that the wandless model S revamp seems to use. now consider that shifting from reverse to drive or drive to reverse can definitely be life or death.

colour me concerned.


----------



## FRC

I tried Garsh's suggestion for the first time today. Press your finger in the center of where the card will display and swipe left or right. Works perfectly.


----------



## iChris93

lance.bailey said:


> . when I got my iPhone without a home button I had to learn a new set of swipes to go home,


For about a week, I would instinctively just tap where the home button used to be expecting the button to still be there! haha


----------



## lance.bailey

iChris93 said:


> For about a week, I would instinctively just tap where the home button used to be expecting the button to still be there! haha


haha indeed! i had to go back to my iphone 8 for some contacts and spent most of the time closing the control centre as I tried to swipe instead of using the home button.


----------



## PaulK

lance.bailey said:


> haha indeed! i had to go back to my iphone 8 for some contacts and spent most of the time closing the control centre as I tried to swipe instead of using the home button.


Oh yes just like when I run the wipers in my Honda when I want to put it in drive - and I fear one day when I want to stop it I'll just take my foot off the gas and WHOOPS


----------



## lance.bailey

more than once i have to remind my self that the Volvo (hybrid with regen braking) will not stop at either the red-light or the stop sign even thguh the regen slows down the car when foot comes off the pedal. even stronger reminders when i'm in CC aproaching a red-light or a stop sign. 

The tesla spoils me.


----------



## Kizzy

I’m still on good ol’ v10.2 2020.48.12.1.

For the benefit of those still on it or for folks who want to compare past experiences or newer software releases: I now have a lot to say about phantom braking.

I used to say I rarely experienced it. But then, driving up from California to Oregon on I-5, I suddenly realized how bad it could be. On so many overpassesI lost, Autopilot was slamming on the brakes at overpasses (radar reflex or getting spooked by the shadow, I don’t know). I’m passing and merging in front of people then suddenly brake checking them.

I also noticed a lot of slowdowns when alongside semi-truck trailers.

I lost some of my confidence in Autopilot, but that’s a good thing as it isn’t perfect.


----------



## harrison987

Slowing down next to a semi truck is normal. If a semi truck is slowing down slightly, the car will slow down thinking there could be an issue on the road ahead. It can be annoying but it is a safety feature of the car when passing the semi trucks.

I've not experienced any phantom breaking whatsoever... So unfortunately I'm not sure what other people are experiencing...☹


----------



## lance.bailey

usually that sort of slowing down to match the speed of the next lane is visualized by 3 or 4 soft grey chevrons on the lane beside you to indicate their slower pace.

however.

when I am in an HOV lane the point is to be travelling faster than the other lanes. The car sees the HOV diamond, and it supposedly understands HOV lanes (ie: there is a setting to take advantage of HOV routing) but every time i'm in the HOV flying past the near stopped cars I get the soft grey chevrons and the car slows down. I am certain that the car breathing down my backside appreciates this.


----------



## Mike

harrison987 said:


> Slowing down next to a semi truck is normal. If a semi truck is slowing down slightly, the car will slow down thinking there could be an issue on the road ahead. It can be annoying but it is a safety feature of the car when passing the semi trucks.
> 
> I've not experienced any phantom breaking whatsoever... So unfortunately I'm not sure what other people are experiencing...☹


A safety feature when passing trucks that I would love to see: my car actually moving from the center of my lane to give the truck a wider berth.


----------



## garsh

Mike said:


> A safety feature when passing trucks that I would love to see: my car actually moving from the center of my lane to give the truck a wider berth.


That feature was added quite a while ago.

It doesn't activate consistently
It doesn't move over enough for my taste
It wants to recenter itself in the lane before I've completely passed the front of the truck. I've got to imagine that the truck driver doesn't appreciate that at all, and neither do I!


----------



## Mike

garsh said:


> That feature was added quite a while ago.
> 
> It doesn't activate consistently
> It doesn't move over enough for my taste
> It wants to recenter itself in the lane before I've completely passed the front of the truck. I've got to imagine that the truck driver doesn't appreciate that at all, and neither do I!


I often take over and give myself the wide berth in those situations.

Easier on my nerves.

Easier on the copilots nerves as well.


----------



## Bigriver

garsh said:


> It wants to recenter itself in the lane before I've completely passed the front of the truck. I've got to imagine that the truck driver doesn't appreciate that at all, and neither do I!


This. It broke me from wishing for the car to bias any direction. If everyone stays centered, there is no problem. My model X does stay centered now. I carefully watch as I pass anyone to ensure he is not encroaching on my lane. Honestly, most trucks are pretty good. It's the wirvy swirvy car drivers that concern me most. I usually take control as I pass them so I get past as quickly as possible.

I don't have much highway time with the model 3 lately, so not sure if it's latest behavior.


----------



## DocScott

Does anyone know if Autosteer (or, for that matter, the emergency safety systems) uses the ultrasonic input at highway speeds at all? In the Northeast, there are a lot of parkways with hard barriers at the median and no shoulder on that side. Most human drivers will bias a little away from the barrier. Autosteer doesn't, though. I can see the ultrasonics showing the barrier is close on the display (yellow lines; sometimes red ones). If I knew that Autosteer was using that info, it would increase my confidence in those situations. If not, then one little unexpected adjustment to the left, perhaps because of a misread lane marker, could send me in to a barrier.


----------



## Kizzy

harrison987 said:


> Slowing down next to a semi truck is normal. If a semi truck is slowing down slightly, the car will slow down thinking there could be an issue on the road ahead. It can be annoying but it is a safety feature of the car when passing the semi trucks.
> 
> I've not experienced any phantom breaking whatsoever... So unfortunately I'm not sure what other people are experiencing...☹


Slowing down is fine, but refusing to pass and keeping the truck as a lead car even though it's in a lane that won't be merging for quite some time (if it's even close, I can't recall every instance) just doesn't make sense to me. I suppose the swaying/swerving might be read as a possible lane change?


----------



## JWardell

garsh said:


> That feature was added quite a while ago.
> 
> It doesn't activate consistently
> It doesn't move over enough for my taste
> It wants to recenter itself in the lane before I've completely passed the front of the truck. I've got to imagine that the truck driver doesn't appreciate that at all, and neither do I!


Agreed, or I've never even witnessed it give a semi enough space. Enough semis around here have spikes on their wheels that easily cross the lane lines, and plenty more seem to intentionally start moving to my lane when passing. I give them plenty of space and pass very quickly once there is a gap, or I would have been dead long ago. Can't wait till semi trucks get autopilot to drive them competently.


----------



## lance.bailey

since this thread has migrated to a bit of a wish list, i'd like to add the reliability of adjusting the car's speed TACC limit when the road limit changes.

I have my car set to go 10k above the limit. so when I am in 70 zone, i travel at 80 with the rest of the traffic. but if the zone changes from 70 to 50, my TACC setting stays at 80. 

Sometimes.

On occasion i drops the limit to match my setting of 10 above the limit (in this case from 80 to 60). On occasion it does not drop the limit. This is annoying and unreliable. 

Same deal for going into a faster zone, sometime TACC limit is adjusted, sometimes not. However 30k over the limit is demerit points so I care a bit more about those than I do travelling a bit slower.


----------



## Flashgj

lance.bailey said:


> since this thread has migrated to a bit of a wish list, i'd like to add the reliability of adjusting the car's speed TACC limit when the road limit changes.
> 
> I have my car set to go 10k above the limit. so when I am in 70 zone, i travel at 80 with the rest of the traffic. but if the zone changes from 70 to 50, my TACC setting stays at 80.
> 
> Sometimes.
> 
> On occasion i drops the limit to match my setting of 10 above the limit (in this case from 80 to 60). On occasion it does not drop the limit. This is annoying and unreliable.
> 
> Same deal for going into a faster zone, sometime TACC limit is adjusted, sometimes not. However 30k over the limit is demerit points so I care a bit more about those than I do travelling a bit slower.


Same experience for me as well. I have gotten into the habit of looking at the speed limit sign on the display and if the TACC speed did not adjust to the new speed a limit, a quick tap on the speed limit sign readjusts the cars speed to the new limit.


----------



## lance.bailey

yep, I do the same. But I shouldn't have to compensate for a non-deterministic algorithm. And that argument didn't help at all last October when I get nabbed for a ticket when the speed dropped by 10k and I ended up travelling 20k over. Felt like Elon should help a bit on that ticket, but sucked it up and paid.


----------



## Kizzy

lance.bailey said:


> since this thread has migrated to a bit of a wish list, i'd like to add the reliability of adjusting the car's speed TACC limit when the road limit changes.
> 
> I have my car set to go 10k above the limit. so when I am in 70 zone, i travel at 80 with the rest of the traffic. but if the zone changes from 70 to 50, my TACC setting stays at 80.
> 
> Sometimes.
> 
> On occasion i drops the limit to match my setting of 10 above the limit (in this case from 80 to 60). On occasion it does not drop the limit. This is annoying and unreliable.
> 
> Same deal for going into a faster zone, sometime TACC limit is adjusted, sometimes not. However 30k over the limit is demerit points so I care a bit more about those than I do travelling a bit slower.


My experience has been as such:

*non-highways:*

Lower limit:
Drops to 5 miles per hour over speed limit

Higher limit:
No change unless set limit was higher before being automatically lowered; in which case, limit raised to previous set speed or 5 miles per hour over (whichever is lower)

*highways*
Lower limit:
No change (unless i

Higher limit:
No change

*exit ramps and interchanges:*

Some kind of stepped algorithm to drop speed that may then return limit to initial Autopilot engagement speed setting based on the settings for the feature, may eventually return to previously set speed.

*comments:*

We really need a setting that enables automatic speed reduction on freeways and another setting that can dynamically increase speed based on our Autopilot speed preferences. What could go wrong? 🤔 (*imagines erroneous speed signs on freeways*). I imagine this will eventually be an FSD feature at least.


----------



## gary in NY

I used auto park for the first time last week. It parked the car perfectly between two cars in a tight spot, and did it in a reasonable amount of time. I expected worse based on prior comments.


----------



## garsh

Zombie release?











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510508350479470593


----------



## littlD

garsh said:


> Zombie release?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1510508350479470593


Great example of a bug fix update for a very old Model S that can't take advantage of the new stuff (probably an MCU1 car still?)


----------

